# Is decaf the devils spawn?



## 4085

Having to survive on desert island decaf, initially I was heartbroken, but then as I started to try one or two I woke up and realised that perhaps things were not as bad as I first thought. I have stuck with coffee compass on the while, but have tried one or two others with mixed results.

Firstly, are there any other decaf only drinkers here. I remember a chap who does not post now from Teeside who bought a Vesuvius who also drank nowt but, but I cannot remember his name now!

If anyone would like to take part in a decaf debate, to try different roasters and report back then I am sure Glenns thread is a good one. If anyone has suggestions for decaf to try, let me know on here please.


----------



## filthynines

Rave's decaf is good, coming from somebody who doesn't choose decaf as a preference.


----------



## Phobic

We drink a lot of decaf, right now it's all my wife drinks.

biggest problem though is finding a lighter roast decaf, there are plenty of decent darker roasts out there that work well in a cappa's.

Rave's decaf blend is decent enough, and I enjoyed the Coffee Compass decaf.

Star of this year was Workshop Suaza though I think it's finished now - will try my next decaf order from Workshop I think.

we're currently working our way through these https://www.decadentdecaf.com/

so far I'd say they're all too dark for me, some are working well in cappa's though.

would love some recommendations on lighter decaf roasts, particularly something fruity that's good as brewed


----------



## Rhys

We tend to go between normal and decaf depending on time of day. Finding a good decaf has been a bit of a challenge, and we've been really happy with Carvetii's option (which changes occasionally) as our go to source.

Recently though through @dfk41 recommendation, I contacted Coffee Compass who emailed me with some options they could do. I ended up ordering a bag of Guatemala Finca El Hato CO2 and also received a complementary sample of the same but mahogany roasted (very shiny, wet looking even) to try as they decided to see what it was like at that roast level themselves. Got to say, we love it! We've finished the sample bag and over halfway down the other one. We only drink flatties/latte's for the most part as I prefer light roasts for the occasional espresso and brewed.


----------



## 4085

@Phobic

I have emailed them to ask if they actually roast themselves and how often, or if they are a marketing company. They do say freshly roasted in small batches on the south coast, but, no mention as to whether they are done in house


----------



## Phobic

@dfk41 not certain if they do roast themselves however I order 2 bags of each bean and IIRC they all arrived with a roast date that was the day of shipping so suggests that they do roast in house


----------



## 4085

I have had an answer from Guy who owns the operation. I have suggested he joins the forum and introduces himself onto this thread...if he does not, I will share his answer in a couple of days


----------



## Phobic

cryptic suspense


----------



## badger28

dfk41 said:


> Having to survive on desert island decaf, initially I was heartbroken, but then as I started to try one or two I woke up and realised that perhaps things were not as bad as I first thought. I have stuck with coffee compass on the while, but have tried one or two others with mixed results.
> 
> Firstly, are there any other decaf only drinkers here. I remember a chap who does not post now from Teeside who bought a Vesuvius who also drank nowt but, but I cannot remember his name now!
> 
> If anyone would like to take part in a decaf debate, to try different roasters and report back then I am sure Glenns thread is a good one. If anyone has suggestions for decaf to try, let me know on here please.


Hi,

My wife mainly drinks decaf, and I have found it very difficult to find one she is happy with!

Her current bean of choice is from 200 degrees, Nottingham. It strikes me as a lighter roast than most of the decaf beans we have tried. But I would describe it as medium roast.

http://200degs.com/product/mellowship-slinky-decaf-1kg-copy/

Their newish cafe in Birmingham is our goto cafe now, purely because of their decaf cortado.

She delights in telling me that my home attempts with these beans are not as good as in the café. Little does she know that with every jibe, she is ever closer to me pulling the trigger on some expensive equipment upgrades!


----------



## Jez H

The new one from Hasbean is excellent.

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/colombia-la-serrania-sc-decaffeinated-washed


----------



## 4085

Jez H said:


> The new one from Hasbean is excellent.
> 
> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/colombia-la-serrania-sc-decaffeinated-washed


In the spirit of the festive calendar, I have ordered a couple of bags to try.....!


----------



## horshamcoffee

Decaf can actually taste great if the source coffee is good. Unfortunately the source coffee often is second rate as producers/exporters feel there is no point sending good coffees that score 85+ for decaf processing. Also not all the methods are the same, some are better than others. Another big issue we've come across is ageing of the green beans. Decaf tends to be packaged into Jute sacks at the processing plant and then shipped over to the UK. It could then sit for several months before it's sold to the roaster and by the time the customer gets it it's tasting woody and aged. This isn't really the fault of the decaf process but more to do with the age of the coffee and lack of good packaging.

Our current decaf is a washed coffee from a large Mexican co-operative. We tend to get our decaf at the moment from Cafe Imports as they have always sourced really good ones. We also treat it just like any other coffee, properly profiled and each roast is cupped alongside the others. Most coffee drinkers would struggle to spot that it's the decaf, it will taste different to the others but no more so than the difference between a good coffee from Brazil vs one from Kenya!


----------



## garydyke1

Jez H said:


> The new one from Hasbean is excellent.
> 
> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/colombia-la-serrania-sc-decaffeinated-washed


An example where a well processed decaf can gain a higher cupping score than the standard version .


----------



## Phobic

horshamcoffee said:


> Decaf can actually taste great if the source coffee is good. Unfortunately the source coffee often is second rate as producers/exporters feel there is no point sending good coffees that score 85+ for decaf processing. Also not all the methods are the same, some are better than others. Another big issue we've come across is ageing of the green beans. Decaf tends to be packaged into Jute sacks at the processing plant and then shipped over to the UK. It could then sit for several months before it's sold to the roaster and by the time the customer gets it it's tasting woody and aged. This isn't really the fault of the decaf process but more to do with the age of the coffee and lack of good packaging.
> 
> Our current decaf is a washed coffee from a large Mexican co-operative. We tend to get our decaf at the moment from Cafe Imports as they have always sourced really good ones. We also treat it just like any other coffee, properly profiled and each roast is cupped alongside the others. Most coffee drinkers would struggle to spot that it's the decaf, it will taste different to the others but no more so than the difference between a good coffee from Brazil vs one from Kenya!


very informative!


----------



## 4085

Well, thats January more or less sorted, with a kilo from Horsham ordered after breakfast and 500 gms from HasBean....looking forward to writing my cupping notes compared to theirs!


----------



## 4085

Just a quick update. I have spoken with Guy at Decadent Decaff and he has asked me to explain a little about them.

Decadent Decaf is roasted by Coffee Compass, a father and son roastery on the South Coast near Littlehampton. It's despatched fresh from the roastery. If you order from the website, it comes straight from the roasters. If you order from Amazon, it may have been inside Amazon's warehouse for up to a month. We pack all the coffees straight into valve bags to keep freshness.

- I'm the Co-Founder and Decadent Decaf is my side business. I work mainly in the coffee importing world: https://uk.linkedin.com/in/guywilmot

PS - I source the green coffee as I've been doing it for 10 years, so it's my speciality. Then Compass contract roasts and despatches on Decadent's behalf.

Decadent seem to offer a good range of decaf. Even though they are a slightly dearer option I will certainly try them as they supply in smaller bags which is greta for tasting. Thats February sorted!


----------



## Rhys

If Coffee Compass are roasting, they should be nice.

On a side note, after being in touch with Richard at CC, he said "..the new Kenya SW decaf will be in next week, I have some Mexican and Brazil CO2 hopefully in earl Feb" so that sounds promising.


----------



## Jez H

I haven't seen many Ethiopian decafs, but these sound nice:

https://www.garageroasted.co.uk/collections/single-origins-1/products/sidamo-decaf-ethiopia-1


----------



## PeteT

Coffee Real 'Salvation' decaf is good and they have 2 or 3 others too


----------



## YerbaMate170

I tried my first ever speciality decaf the other day, albeit a Nespresso pod (from Colonna) but straight away I noticed it was missing a bit of "coffeeness" - I imagine this is to do with the fact that caffeine is in itself a flavorful compound, so you're always going to be removing some "flavour" when you decaf a bean... Though of course that doesn't mean the end product will be terrible.


----------



## Snowley

Very informative posts, thanks very much!

Off I go to order some decaff


----------



## Phobic

KG of horesham ordered, I have high hopes!


----------



## Jez H

Phobic said:


> KG of horesham ordered, I have high hopes!


They sound very nice! Tempted. But I may just wait for Lee's reply!


----------



## Jez H

Phobic said:


> KG of horesham ordered, I have high hopes!


Me too Phobic. Foundry decaf, 2 weeks away according to Lee. So pulled the trigger on these. As you say, I have high hopes too! I think some roasters who don't stock decaf are missing a trick. It's a massively underestimated market from what I can gather. Stock a quality bean & it will fly off the the shelf.


----------



## Phobic

that's good to hear that Foundry aren't far away, really looking forward to trying their decaf, don't think I've had a coffee from yet that I didn't love!

So need the roasters to get on the decaf band wagon, I'm really bored of buying the same old same old Italian style roast.


----------



## Jez H

Agreed. Most decaf tasting notes are simply "chocolate & nutty".


----------



## Phobic

my Horesham decaf arrived today, they look and smell great!


----------



## 4085

My Horsham arrived today and 500 gms from Hasbean yesterday. Have enough for the weekend so will allow them a little bit of time to rest!


----------



## Aaron F

Really interested in these. Go on someone give them a go to see what they are like. Going to order some beans at the weekend and Horsham with these beans was one of my options. Coffee compass was my other option.


----------



## horshamcoffee

Looking forward to hearing what you guys think of the Decaf!


----------



## Jez H

horshamcoffee said:


> Looking forward to hearing what you guys think of the Decaf!


well it certainly sounds great!


----------



## Phobic

Well I couldn't wait any longer, the beans were roasted on 3rd so I thought I'd jump in at the deep end with a Chemex!

Still need to dial it in but the very 1st drink shows it has potential, you can tell it's been roasted sympathetically. Clean, verging on crisp, malt biscuit, very slight hint of citrus freshness at the end, I like a bit more acid so will see if I can tweak the dial in at bit.

certainly has potential, impressed so far.

I wouldn't have stuck the dark roasted decent espresso beans in a Chemex....


----------



## TomBurtonArt

I'd recommend Rounton Coffee's decaf. When my wife was pregnant it's all we would use. It's excellent.


----------



## Phobic

more than halfway through the Horesham decaf, working very well in the Brazen.

very easy to drink, refreshing, light malt with a hint of citrus. Don't think it will last more than another few days so I better get something else ordered!


----------



## AndyDClements

I normally go for the chocolate /nutty flavours actively avoiding the "fresher" notes, I recently ordered 3x 500g of decaf from Coffee Compass and was due to include the Costa Rican Swiss Water, but as it was out of stock after placing the order they suggested the Guatemalan instead. I am very impressed with the Guatemalan, it really does give a nice balanced coffee and one that I'd not realise is decaf.


----------



## Rhys

AndyDClements said:


> I normally go for the chocolate /nutty flavours actively avoiding the "fresher" notes, I recently ordered 3x 500g of decaf from Coffee Compass and was due to include the Costa Rican Swiss Water, but as it was out of stock after placing the order they suggested the Guatemalan instead. I am very impressed with the Guatemalan, it really does give a nice balanced coffee and one that I'd not realise is decaf.


Finca El Hato?


----------



## Grimy

My wife has to mostly stick with Decaf for various reasons, and i've just been reading a few reviews and articles about a company called Decadent Decaf. They only sell decaf, and are very proud of their range, as apposed to other coffee roasters who seem to only do one as an afterthought to tick a box as such. Maybe worth a go? Ours arrives this week, but i'm not well placed to review it myself as a bit of a green been.

https://www.decadentdecaf.com/?gclid=CLG83YeDttECFUeeGwodY94JMw


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I have had an answer from Guy who owns the operation. I have suggested he joins the forum and introduces himself onto this thread...if he does not, I will share his answer in a couple of days


What was his answer then , the cynical part of me has always has these operation down as more of a marketing exercise , but i aint tasted it ... So do they roast in house ?


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> What was his answer then , the cynical part of me has always has these operation down as more of a marketing exercise , but i aint tasted it ... So do they roast in house ?


boots, see post 16


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> boots, see post 16


Sorry missed that ..Not roasted in house then .


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Sorry missed that ..Not roasted in house then .


No, but roasted by one of the best roasters around! and, Guy sources his own beans and gets CC to roast them, so none of the offerings on decadent are on the cc site....


----------



## AndyDClements

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/decaffeinated/guatemela-triangulo-decaf-500g.html


----------



## Mrboots2u

So it's a bit like a decaf version of pact ?


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> So it's a bit like a decaf version of pact ?


Never looked at Pact but I presume so. Post is, their beans are exclusive to them but roasted by CC. They are also a smaller bag but dearer..


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Never looked at Pact but I presume so. Post is, their beans are exclusive to them but roasted by CC. They are also a smaller bag but dearer..


Presumably exclusive as in no one does them as decaf as opposed to no one roasts then elsewhere ?


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Presumably exclusive as in no one does them as decaf as opposed to no one roasts then elsewhere ?


All I know, is that Guy, the owner works in the coffee industry as an importer of green beans......why don't you ask him Boots.....he has answered everything I have asked of him so far

I'm the Co-Founder and Decadent Decaf is my side business. I work mainly in the coffee importing world: https://uk.linkedin.com/in/guywilmot

PS - I source the green coffee as I've been doing it for 10 years, so it's my speciality. Then Compass contract roasts and despatches on Decadent's behalf.


----------



## Jez H

PeteT said:


> Coffee Real 'Salvation' decaf is good and they have 2 or 3 others too


In need of placing an order for some more decaf & just had a look at these guys. Never heard of them before, but they have plenty of choice. The Ethiopian sounds great. Anybody tried it?

https://www.coffeereal.co.uk/shop/product/ethiopia-gemadro-gesha-decaf/


----------



## 4085

Jez H said:


> In need of placing an order for some more decaf & just had a look at these guys. Never heard of them before, but they have plenty of choice. The Ethiopian sounds great. Anybody tried it?
> 
> https://www.coffeereal.co.uk/shop/product/ethiopia-gemadro-gesha-decaf/


I might be wrong, but I get the impression they are not a local roaster. They roast in small batches apparently, but look at the vast amount they supply. I reckon they roast centrally like the bigger chains and what you order will not have been roasted to order, though I may well be wrong. I will email them and ask.

I have emailed them but apparently they hand roast in small batches but the pics show full on commercial roasters.....confused! Will post the answer when it comes


----------



## Jez H

dfk41 said:


> I might be wrong, but I get the impression they are not a local roaster. They roast in small batches apparently, but look at the vast amount they supply. I reckon they roast centrally like the bigger chains and what you order will not have been roasted to order, though I may well be wrong. I will email them and ask.
> 
> I have emailed them but apparently they hand roast in small batches but the pics show full on commercial
> 
> roasters.....confused!


mmm, thanks for that. Slightly cautious now!


----------



## 4085

The answer I received:

Hello David - I think this is the first time we have confused someone - but there is always a first time I guess - maybe I can clarify.

Small batch - what is small batch?

The industry (as a rule) determine small batch as anything under 36kg - I think small batch is way less than 36kg - however we roast on a Loring 36kg - not sure if you know much about Loring roasters - which allows us to roast any one time a max of 30Kg and a minimum of 5kg.

We have a large internet business, as well as supplying retail and food service businesses - this allows us to roast min or max which is all packaged within 24 hours and sent out to all sectors of our business (internet, retail, foodservice)

We hold no stock and everything is roasted to order - the oldest our coffee would be when sent from the roastery is between 48-72 hrs.

Rgd's Gary


----------



## Jez H

dfk41 said:


> The answer I received:
> 
> Hello David - I think this is the first time we have confused someone - but there is always a first time I guess - maybe I can clarify.
> 
> Small batch - what is small batch?
> 
> The industry (as a rule) determine small batch as anything under 36kg - I think small batch is way less than 36kg - however we roast on a Loring 36kg - not sure if you know much about Loring roasters - which allows us to roast any one time a max of 30Kg and a minimum of 5kg.
> 
> We have a large internet business, as well as supplying retail and food service businesses - this allows us to roast min or max which is all packaged within 24 hours and sent out to all sectors of our business (internet, retail, foodservice)
> 
> We hold no stock and everything is roasted to order - the oldest our coffee would be when sent from the roastery is between 48-72 hrs.
> 
> Rgd's Gary


sounds ok to an amateur like me! Really tempted with the Ethiopian decaf. I want a fruity, funky, natural decaf. Most I've had have been good, if a little underwhelming. Chocolate, nutty etc. seem to be the generic tasting notes.


----------



## Jez H

dfk41 said:


> The answer I received:
> 
> Hello David - I think this is the first time we have confused someone - but there is always a first time I guess - maybe I can clarify.
> 
> Small batch - what is small batch?
> 
> The industry (as a rule) determine small batch as anything under 36kg - I think small batch is way less than 36kg - however we roast on a Loring 36kg - not sure if you know much about Loring roasters - which allows us to roast any one time a max of 30Kg and a minimum of 5kg.
> 
> We have a large internet business, as well as supplying retail and food service businesses - this allows us to roast min or max which is all packaged within 24 hours and sent out to all sectors of our business (internet, retail, foodservice)
> 
> We hold no stock and everything is roasted to order - the oldest our coffee would be when sent from the roastery is between 48-72 hrs.
> 
> Rgd's Gary


P.S: Thanks for looking in to this!


----------



## Phobic

I'm currently drinking this as a white filter.

http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/coffee/goldstone-decaf.html

ignore the tasting notes on the website, the ones on the bag are different but are spot on - chocolate and nectarine. it's great, the nectarine comes through on the finish and really lingers.

great decaf!


----------



## Jez H

Thanks Phobic. I'm always on the lookout for a new decaf. Will try this one. Looking forward to trying Foundry's offering in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Phobic

I'm excited by the foundry decaf as well, looking forward to it.


----------



## Hibbsy

Just enjoying the Horsham roasted decaffeinated coffee.

Its great. Very smooth and rich tasting.


----------



## Jez H

Hibbsy said:


> Just enjoying the Horsham roasted decaffeinated coffee.
> 
> Its great. Very smooth and rich tasting.


Agreed. Really impressed with it.


----------



## Phobic

I really enjoyed it black, guzzled KG in under a week I think!


----------



## Jez H

Phobic said:


> I really enjoyed it black, guzzled KG in under a week I think!


And slept like a log.......


----------



## Jacko112

If I'm honest I would agree with the Op's opening statement - coffee should have caffeine in it! HOWEVER... I've just collected my order from Horsham and was speaking to them about their decaf as I've been looking for something lighter to drink in the afternoons at work.

I blagged a sample 100g and I have to admit it's really good. Tastes like malt loaf with Satsuma's. It really is very good.


----------



## Jez H

The Horsham is indeed excellent. Just at the back end of it now. Picked up a bag of these on my way back from work:

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/brazil-santa-lucia-decaf/

My 2nd bag & another cracker from a top roaster.


----------



## 4085

dfk41 said:


> In the spirit of the festive calendar, I have ordered a couple of bags to try.....!


Well, I tried the Hasbean offering, and gave the second bag to my son. All we could get from it was lemon to the point of making me pull a face!

Tried the Horsham next. That is more to my style but still does not quite hit the mark for me


----------



## garydyke1

dfk41 said:


> Well, I tried the Hasbean offering, and gave the second bag to my son. All we could get from it was lemon to the point of making me pull a face!
> 
> Tried the Horsham next. That is more to my style but still does not quite hit the mark for me


Lemon from a typical Brazilian Pulp Natural coffee is quite some feat


----------



## Phobic

dfk41 said:


> Well, I tried the Hasbean offering, and gave the second bag to my son. All we could get from it was lemon to the point of making me pull a face!
> 
> Tried the Horsham next. That is more to my style but still does not quite hit the mark for me


what's it missing out of interest?


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> Lemon from a typical Brazilian Pulp Natural coffee is quite some feat


actually, it is a Colombian la serrania washed if that makes a difference


----------



## 4085

Phobic said:


> what's it missing out of interest?


for me, not enough chocolatey coming through....found it better with a little milk than without....nothing wrong with it but maybe it is just funny old me


----------



## garydyke1

dfk41 said:


> actually, it is a Colombian la serrania washed if that makes a difference


''Expect dark chocolate with a creamy, smooth body and a lime marmalade and walnut whip creaminess.''

Lime not Lemon


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> ''Expect dark chocolate with a creamy, smooth body and a lime marmalade and walnut whip creaminess.''
> 
> Lime not Lemon


lime or lemon......I want coffee to taste of coffee!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> lime or lemon......I want coffee to taste of coffee!


Why on earth did you order this then? It has a note in it you are never ever gonna gonna like . Its from a roaster you are never ever gonna have anything good to say about .

I dont order stuff from roasters that have " tobacco, smoky , earthy , marzipan " notes in em . Or from roasters i know roast no where near my preference .

One of the most amazing things about coffee is the huge range of variance of taste from the beans around the world . If it all just tasted like " coffee " it would be a sad place for all if us ..


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Why on earth did you order this then? It has a note in it you are never ever gonna gonna like . Its from a roaster you are never ever gonna have anything good to say about .
> 
> I dont order stuff from roasters that have " tobacco, smoky , earthy , marzipan " notes in em . Or from roasters i know roast no where near my preference .
> 
> One of the most amazing things about coffee is the huge range of variance of taste from the beans around the world . If it all just tasted like " coffee " it would be a sad place for all if us ..


Quite simply, once a year after Xmas, I do try stuff that I would not normally buy. I am not rude about it, just state not to my taste etc


----------



## MWJB

dfk41 said:


> lime or lemon......I want coffee to taste of coffee!


Wouldn't this save you a lot of money?

http://www.fortunaonline.net/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/v/t/vtcfe150---mosinfresh-coffee-natural-essence-150ml.png


----------



## 4085

MWJB said:


> Wouldn't this save you a lot of money?
> 
> http://www.fortunaonline.net/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/v/t/vtcfe150---mosinfresh-coffee-natural-essence-150ml.png


never tried it.....probably never will when I can find roasted coffee to my taste......coffee tasting of coffee means I do now want blueberries, lemon sherbet, plums, tangerines, oranges, strawberries, raspberries, apple or anything else......apart from coffee!


----------



## MWJB

dfk41 said:


> never tried it.....probably never will when I can find roasted coffee to my taste......coffee tasting of coffee means I do now want blueberries, lemon sherbet, plums, tangerines, oranges, strawberries, raspberries, apple or anything else......apart from coffee!


"Coffee" is what we call a bunch of acids, tannins, caffeine, melanoidins, proteins & soluble fibre dissolved into hot water, plus a bit of fat. Depending where it comes from, what it contains & how it's roasted, it tastes of that. It is what it is.

Considering your requirement is a coffee that tastes of "coffee" you seem to be struggling to find it & making a bit of a song & dance about it, trying to lay the blame at everyone else's doorstep.


----------



## 4085

MWJB said:


> "Coffee" is what we call a bunch of acids, tannins, caffeine, melanoidins, proteins & soluble fibre dissolved into hot water, plus a bit of fat. Depending where it comes from, what it contains & how it's roasted, it tastes of that. It is what it is.
> 
> Considering your requirement is a coffee that tastes of "coffee" you seem to be struggling to find it & making a bit of a song & dance about it, trying to lay the blame at everyone else's doorstep.


No song, no dance, I have no problem finding coffee I like. I have no problem trying coffee that I will probably not like as I feel you need to keep an open mind. If you can find whose doorstep I have laid the blame at I would gladly listen and educate myself further


----------



## MWJB

dfk41 said:


> No song, no dance, I have no problem finding coffee I like. I have no problem trying coffee that I will probably not like as I feel you need to keep an open mind. If you can find whose doorstep I have laid the blame at I would gladly listen and educate myself further


You bought a coffee with lime notes, then said you didn't want lime notes. Did someone else force you to buy it?

Why not concentrate on the coffee you do like & tell us how much you enjoy it, I'm sure we'd all like to hear more about that.


----------



## 4085

I bought some beans based on some one else recommendation, curious to know why they considered them excellent. I did not read the tasting notes. I arrrely ever do as I find them often wildly inaccurate. The only real way is to try it yourself. I have no problem with trying a bean and not liking it. All part of the process to me. I repeat, I did not bitch on about the coffee or knock it. I simply said not to my taste


----------



## Rhys

In fairness to @dfk41 trying beans that you don't normally buy because the tasting notes aren't what you are looking for (or because they simply might've been a present from someone) opens up the possibility that your tastes could change. It either reaffirms your preference or not.

I've started liking darker roasts again (in milk drinks), whereas I went right off them in favour of light roasts. After receiving a sample mahogany roast decaf along with a normal order from Coffee Compass (they were very wet/shiny looking) and trying them alongside the normal roast, I will in all probability order a mahogany roast again (which I did, through the forum offer - though they aren't as dark as the sample ones I had). I still like light roasts but mainly for brewed.


----------



## Phobic

dfk41 said:


> for me, not enough chocolatey coming through....found it better with a little milk than without....nothing wrong with it but maybe it is just funny old me


I found it better with milk too, not what I'm looking for.

I'm in search of what I'm beginning to think is unobtainable, a great filter decaf that's fruity with no chocolate notes and good without milk.


----------



## garydyke1

We don't know how they were extracted either . undesirable flavours will dominate if severely under/unevenly extracted.


----------



## 4085

I visited the Sage grinder again this morning with the Horsham decaf. I have been experimenting since Friday by drinking 2 cups od normal coffee in the morning before noon. Sleep patterns remain unaffected by my upset stomach is back with vengeance! Took one shot to dial in. Sage WG had it set to 6 and I had to dial out to 11 over 19.4 seconds with 24 .8 grams or so. The next bit sounds so wrong but using a low bar shot I extracted 35 grams over 58 seconds and ended up with a delicious fruity but not acidic americano. The Sage grinder really has me in a quandary. I was about to put it up for sale but am re thinking again now. is it the conical burrs v flat burrs? Am I going to end up drinking only decaf again? Do I need a titan grinder?

I need someone with decent taste buds to try the F83 against the Sage....life hey!


----------



## Rhys

I have a small conical but it's not brilliant so can't use it for espresso (came with the Pavoni, doesn't work with it though). I think the burrs are out so it chirps a lot when going finer (it is all broken up inside and has been glued back together). It's ok for brewed which is what I use it for.

Reading through this thread on Home Barista, it appears that conics give two peaks in grind rather than one main peak in flats? Dunno, it's just from reading the first few pages and looking at graphs.

I'm nearly out of Coffee Compass Finca El Hato decaf and am expectantly awaiting delivery of Dear Green's decaf to try. I'll more than likely go back to CC and try a different decaf as they have several.

@dfk41 what's the Horesham like? We seam to have similar preferences in coffee (my partner more so)


----------



## Jacko112

@Rhys - the Horsham decaf is great. I was really sceptical initially but I best describe it as malty in flavour. I'd have it again & probably will!


----------



## 4085

Rhys said:


> I have a small conical but it's not brilliant so can't use it for espresso (came with the Pavoni, doesn't work with it though). I think the burrs are out so it chirps a lot when going finer (it is all broken up inside and has been glued back together). It's ok for brewed which is what I use it for.
> 
> Reading through this thread on Home Barista, it appears that conics give two peaks in grind rather than one main peak in flats? Dunno, it's just from reading the first few pages and looking at graphs.
> 
> I'm nearly out of Coffee Compass Finca El Hato decaf and am expectantly awaiting delivery of Dear Green's decaf to try. I'll more than likely go back to CC and try a different decaf as they have several.
> 
> @dfk41 what's the Horesham like? We seam to have similar preferences in coffee (my partner more so)


Hi Rhys, I initially opened the Horsham at 2 weeks old and found it unspectacular. I went back to it today with another week or so under its belt and found it chocolate/nutty but with a nice fruity explosion at the end. This was on the Sage so I have cleaned out the F83 and will drink from that tomorrow and let you know more. At the moment, I would definitely buy it again!


----------



## Hibbsy

The Horsham decaf is great as an espresso and long black, after 10 days rest.


----------



## Rhys

I think I'll order some then. I'm waiting for a delivery of Dear Green and that should last until the Horsham is rested.









..on a down note - my coffee cupboard is busting at the seams


----------



## Jez H

Need some new decaf pronto! Anybody tried these?

https://www.deargreencoffee.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/kenya-chepkube-aa-co2-decaffeinated

don't think I've seen decaf Kenyan before.


----------



## Rhys

Jez H said:


> Need some new decaf pronto! Anybody tried these?
> 
> https://www.deargreencoffee.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/kenya-chepkube-aa-co2-decaffeinated
> 
> don't think I've seen decaf Kenyan before.


Just ordered some earlier today. It must be a new one as the Dear Green decaf I bought last week is an Ethiopian with different tasting notes (vanilla, brown sugar and cocoa) which has vanished off their website.


----------



## Jez H

Rhys said:


> Just ordered some earlier today. It must be a new one as the Dear Green decaf I bought last week is an Ethiopian with different tasting notes (vanilla, brown sugar and cocoa) which has vanished off their website.


Loved the Horsham & tempted to reorder that. But this sounds interesting!!


----------



## Rhys

Jez H said:


> Loved the Horsham & tempted to reorder that. But this sounds interesting!!


It does. I don't think my other half will like it, but I'm making more decaf now and enjoying it. I've just emailed Coffee Compass as they have half a dozen on their website (and sometimes more that aren't).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rhys said:


> It does. I don't think my other half will like it, but I'm making more decaf now and enjoying it. I've just emailed Coffee Compass as they have half a dozen on their website (and sometimes more that aren't).


probably the ones that he does for decadent decaf


----------



## Missy

Oooh I might try that, is there a dear green discount code lurking round? I quite fancy climbing aboard the decaf wagon.


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> probably the ones that he does for decadent decaf


Nah, he always has 6 or 7 but they are seasonal and never all available at the same time. I ordered a Sumatran and Signature from Decadent but through Amazon. I wanted beans ready to drink as opposed to roasted to order. The Sumatran was over 2 months old and I drank it all over 2 days. Even at that age, I enjoyed it (but not as much as Illy!) and will order more. The Signature is for tomorrow


----------



## Rhys

Missy said:


> Oooh I might try that, is there a dear green discount code lurking round? I quite fancy climbing aboard the decaf wagon.


Might be 'PAYDAY'


----------



## centaursailing

dfk41 said:


> Having to survive on desert island decaf, initially I was heartbroken, but then as I started to try one or two I woke up and realised that perhaps things were not as bad as I first thought. I have stuck with coffee compass on the while, but have tried one or two others with mixed results.
> 
> Firstly, are there any other decaf only drinkers here. I remember a chap who does not post now from Teeside who bought a Vesuvius who also drank nowt but, but I cannot remember his name now!
> 
> If anyone would like to take part in a decaf debate, to try different roasters and report back then I am sure Glenns thread is a good one. If anyone has suggestions for decaf to try, let me know on here please.


His name is Rod, hi again ? I've been sourcing from Has Bean for quite a while now after tasting their El Meridiano but when they run out each winter the alternative they provide isn't so good. This time round my wife has noticed the change and prefers a fuller body decaf. Unfortunately HB only keep 1 decaf in stock. After catching up with David, I had another look at Compass and see they now stock several decafs, so I rang them. Yet to be added to the website is the El Hatto (spelling?) which David liked. The call did the trick and I just ordered 1kg of med roast and 1kg of dark, fingers crossed! Price was very palatable compared to HB.

Thanks for the heads up from this thread.


----------



## Rhys

centaursailing said:


> His name is Rod, hi again  I've been sourcing from Has Bean for quite a while now after tasting their El Meridiano but when they run out each winter the alternative they provide isn't so good. This time round my wife has noticed the change and prefers a fuller body decaf. Unfortunately HB only keep 1 decaf in stock. After catching up with David, I had another look at Compass and see they now stock several decafs, so I rang them. Yet to be added to the website is the El Hatto (spelling?) which David liked. The call did the trick and I just ordered 1kg of med roast and 1kg of dark, fingers crossed! Price was very palatable compared to HB.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up from this thread.


It is nice. I've had both roasts and like them equally. Emailed Richard and might be getting some more but on the darker side of mahogany. Trouble is I've just ordered a kilo of Horsham and have some more Dear Green coming as well. Might wait before ordering from Coffee Compass as I'll soon have more decaf than normal in my cupboard (which isn't a bad thing..)


----------



## 4515

Not sure if these are mentioned earlier in the post.

Ive just opened a bag of Avenues decaf and, through the man flu, it tastes pretty good. Maybe not as dark roast as @dfk41 would normally buy but nice rounded flavour and bags of coffee taste (I think)


----------



## 4085

Well, I bought two bags from Decadent Decaf, the Signature blend and the Sumatran. I thoroughly enjoyed both beans and will be ordering again. Both darker than medium but still tasty and enjoyable to my biased palate!


----------



## Jez H

"delivery driver Glen" will be delivering my Horsham decaf today. Just in time for the weekend.


----------



## 4085

Jez H said:


> "delivery driver Glen" will be delivering my Horsham decaf today. Just in time for the weekend.


Think you will find it needs a minimum of 10 days rested!


----------



## 4085

I know I prattle on a bit, but anyone who likes decaf and likes something a little darker, please try the Illy green tins......I am on my fourth now and actually find it better than anything I have bought from Artisan roasters (decaf). I have not tried it as espresso cos I do not drink it, but as americano or with milk it is stonking....sometimes you have to take the blinkers off!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

dfk41 said:


> I know I prattle on a bit, but anyone who likes decaf and likes something a little darker, please try the Illy green tins......I am on my fourth now and actually find it better than anything I have bought from Artisan roasters (decaf). I have not tried it as espresso cos I do not drink it, but as americano or with milk it is stinking....sometimes you have to take the blinkers off!


Intriguing. I need a dedicated decaf grinder. 

PS: stinking???


----------



## 4085

pessutojr said:


> Intriguing. I need a dedicated decaf grinder.
> 
> PS: stinking???


stonking!....will amend!


----------



## hotmetal

stinking hahaha! Most unfortunate auto-correct.


----------



## Jez H

dfk41 said:


> Think you will find it needs a minimum of 10 days rested!


Nah, jumping straight in!!


----------



## 4085

Jez H said:


> Nah, jumping straight in!!


I have had 2 kilos and am about to open the third, which was roasted on January 23rd, and if I had a choice, I would leave them even longer. Hopefully you will find big taste changes as they settle down


----------



## Jez H

dfk41 said:


> I have had 2 kilos and am about to open the third, which was roasted on January 23rd, and if I had a choice, I would leave them even longer. Hopefully you will find big taste changes as they settle down


I'm sure you're right. But my current decaf is not pleasant, so don't really have a choice! The Horsham really is hard to beat.


----------



## Jez H

So, 2 brews in to my 2nd bag of the Horsham decaf & I can safely say that it is the best decaf I have had. I could happily drink this morning, noon & night!


----------



## Hibbsy

Jez H said:


> So, 2 brews in to my 2nd bag of the Horsham decaf & I can safely say that it is the best decaf I have had. I could happily drink this morning, noon & night!


And as its decaf, no problems in doing so


----------



## Rhys

Had an Americano from the Horsham and it was really nice. I don't think they've fully rested yet but will be giving them a good go tomorrow as I'm working at home. So far my other half likes them, which is the main thing.


----------



## 4085

I am surprised that no one has bought a tin of Illy.....you probably think I am taking the mick, but I am not. If you like a nice strong decaf, tasting of coffee not sherbet, here is the link

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001EQ5BPS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

someone please try it!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Where can I get a coffee ( decaf or not ) that tastes like sherbet. I'm in for that one







( unless it comes in a tin and is months old )


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Where can I get a coffee ( decaf or not ) that tastes like sherbet. I'm in for that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( unless it comes in a tin and is months old )


stop being a snob boots......i used to be but my eyes have been opened


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> stop being a snob boots......i used to be but my eyes have been opened


My eyes are wide open

This tin of illy it's full of ......


----------



## garydyke1

I crave the day a roasters tasting notes are as follows :

Guatemala washed - Coffee

Kenya washed - A bit like coffee I guess

Brazil Pulped Natural - This ones really like coffee

Brazil Natural - Like coffee but slightly more coffee-ish

Ethiopia washed - Not as coffee like as the natural version

Ethiopia natural - Absolutely bonkers coffee-like mouthfeel

Our seasonal blend espresso roast - Coffee

Our seasonal blend filter roast - still coffee


----------



## 4085

sarah millican, when discussing with friends the topic of flavoured condoms, said, I don't know about you, but when I am performing oral sex, I want it to taste of ****.......I am not knocking tasting notes, nor am I knocking artisan coffee......remember, if you took the entire output of all artisan roasters annually it would not be anything like the output of Illy, Lavazza etc. Italy, the home of espresso does not go for third wave light roasted stuff.....it is a by product and actually has a very small percentage of the market......but does appeal to the hobbyist who recokns he knows best!


----------



## Mrboots2u

You should try some Lavazza as well dfk, you would probably like that too.


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> You should try some Lavazza as well dfk, you would probably like that too.


I might well do that......if it is good enough for thousands of Italians.....I are wholeheartedly that it could have been roasted months ago but a 250 gram tin lasts maybe 3 days. I get reasonable crema, not that I am bothered about that but I can identify with the taste. You have to accept that when you can only drink decaf you are slightly limited


----------



## Stevie

Does the method of decaffenation bother you?

(I assume that Illy/Lavazza etc are chemical processing rather than swiss water/co2?)


----------



## 4085

Stevie said:


> Does the method of decaffenation bother you?
> 
> (I assume that Illy/Lavazza etc are chemical processing rather than swiss water/co2?)


I do not really have a favourite decaf process. I am going to email Illy and ask them as there is no info on the tin


----------



## garydyke1

I think there is an advanced product which comes as a powder ! You just need to add hot water and it becomes real coffee . Saves so much trouble and time .

If I was in the coffee business id be very very worried


----------



## Stevie

garydyke1 said:


> I think there is an advanced product which comes as a powder ! You just need to add hot water and it becomes real coffee . Saves so much trouble and time .
> 
> If I was in the coffee business id be very very worried


I had a customer come into the shop a couple of days ago and WANTED an instant coffee. I ended up selling her a Costa Rican Palmera filter, but failed to ask her what she thought. Some people genuinely like instant coffee, its worrying!


----------



## 4085

the reason I tried illy was it was recommended by a coffee importer who only buys and roasts decaf. he said take off the blinkers and try it......and i did. it suits my taste and that is what is important, to me anyway. it makes a nice americano or cappa.....gary, you took a lot of stick for being a sage owner......this is no different


----------



## garydyke1

dfk41 said:


> .....gary, you took a lot of stick for being a sage owner.....


Only from you


----------



## garydyke1

Stevie said:


> I had a customer come into the shop a couple of days ago and WANTED an instant coffee. I ended up selling her a Costa Rican Palmera filter, but failed to ask her what she thought. Some people genuinely like instant coffee, its worrying!


Lol.

My favourite is

Customer ''just a black coffee please''

Me ''filter or something like an americano / long black ''

Customer ''yeah an americano. oh and with hot creamy milk''

Me '' I can make you a latte if you'd prefer ?''

Customer '' yeah thats what I meant, a latte. What syrups do you have?''


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> Only from you


but remember, i also joined that club


----------



## Stevie

garydyke1 said:


> Lol.
> 
> My favourite is
> 
> Customer ''just a black coffee please''
> 
> Me ''filter or something like an americano / long black ''
> 
> Customer ''yeah an americano. oh and with hot creamy milk''
> 
> Me '' I can make you a latte if you'd prefer ?''
> 
> Customer '' yeah thats what I meant, a latte. What syrups do you have?''


you get all sorts!

Cappucino but wet and no chocolate please

Cappucino extra milky

Flat white not too strong

latte extra water

and then the 'special' customers who want half dairy half soya, and half caff half decaf - who want you to just guess and mix them up and hope it extracts to something vaguely resembling espresso....


----------



## garydyke1

dfk41 said:


> but remember, i also joined that club


I bet you won't join my sherbet club


----------



## garydyke1

Stevie said:


> you get all sorts!
> 
> Cappucino but wet and no chocolate please
> 
> Cappucino extra milky
> 
> Flat white not too strong
> 
> latte extra water
> 
> and then the 'special' customers who want half dairy half soya, and half caff half decaf - who want you to just guess and mix them up and hope it extracts to something vaguely resembling espresso....


I made progress today with 2 customers who always add sugar without thinking about it. The first i suggested they try it without sugar ''oh thats alright actually '' and the 2nd I told them I had already added sugar for them ''maybe next time you can add a little less sugar ''

lol!


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> I bet you won't join my sherbet club


I will, if you can make it taste like coffee. I bought some hasten decaf on a recommendation from here and as always and with an open mind, wanted to like it. Perhaps it is my shot prep but I could not get it to do anything for me at all. Since they have hundreds of happy customers then it must be me


----------



## 4085

I must say that I am not enjoying the Horsham as much this time. It seems to get a little lost in milk. I will try less in tomorrows drink. I also bought a kilo of this

https://www.coffee-direct.co.uk/collections/origin-coffee/products/dark-decaffeinated-colombian-coffee

opened it today......nice and dark. Only had one cup and the jury is out still. Back to Illy soon!


----------



## Missy

I've just opened the dear green decaf. It's a Kenyan chepkube AA. I'm not overly enamoured. Makes a nice bedtime drink though.


----------



## Rhys

Missy said:


> I've just opened the dear green decaf. It's a Kenyan chepkube AA. I'm not overly enamoured. Makes a nice bedtime drink though.


Been drinking this since their last decaf ran out. Preffered their last one so just using this for brewed. The Horsham is getting hammered for flatties.


----------



## Jez H

Decaf just got even more interesting......

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/fazenda-londrina-decaf-brazil?variant=21511335879


----------



## Phobic

woohoo!!!

gonna order a KG to test it out


----------



## Jez H

Phobic said:


> woohoo!!!
> 
> gonna order a KG to test it out


just a kilo?


----------



## Phobic

it's a test


----------



## spune

Phobic said:


> woohoo!!!
> 
> gonna order a KG to test it out


Eager to hear how you find this, keen to order next week or so and fancy a decaf option.


----------



## Phobic

I will report back!

I forgot to say I'm drinking little and long decaf right now, it's malt biscuit with a citrus background (if you run it a little coarser than you should). working very well as a black filter for me.


----------



## Phobic

oh my god.

Foundry decaf has been resting for 6 days, gave it a try today. 1st spro was bang on the money I think in terms of dialing in, just as the tasting notes on the bag (not quite the same as the website), it's oranges, caramel and almonds.

*quite easily the best decaf I've ever had, I'm in love.*

*
*

suspect it will be brilliant in a cappa, will try it later. Works ok as a CCD, but I was thinking of the spro while I was drinking it!









I'm stunned, have ordered another 4Kg of it before it runs out, grab it while you can!


----------



## Rhys

This dropped through the letterbox this morning..










Made a quick spro to see where abouts my grinder needs setting. Too fresh yet (might make a V60 later) but nice and syrupy.


----------



## lake_m

Rhys said:


> This dropped through the letterbox this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a quick spro to see where abouts my grinder needs setting. Too fresh yet (might make a V60 later) but nice and syrupy.


I'd be interested to know what you think of this one. Just ordered 500g.

Just been through 500g of Rave sparkling water decaf, and the Sage SG pro just couldn't handle it at all. Switched to my back-up Rocky, and at the finest setting it barely made a 20 seconds pull. Read later that it is challenging for entry level grinders.


----------



## 4085

lake_m said:


> I'd be interested to know what you think of this one. Just ordered 500g.
> 
> Just been through 500g of Rave sparkling water decaf, and the Sage SG pro just couldn't handle it at all. Switched to my back-up Rocky, and at the finest setting it barely made a 20 seconds pull. Read later that it is challenging for entry level grinders.


Sage make you overdose your basket....if I wanted 19 gms they suggested 24 and a firm tamp to compensate


----------



## 4085

I bought some Sumatran from Decadent Decaf which as we know is roasted by Richard at Coffee Compass. I thoroughly enjoyed that so I have ordered an equivalent CC variation which is same origin but different crop, to try. I am afraid my tasting notes will be restricted to as good as or not! I am also going to revisit the Horsham Mexican if available. I had it a coulee of times but fond it really was only just starting to come good at 14 days plus and due to poor rotation I was having to have a shot earlier than that. The Brown Bottle decaf is quite dark but the photo I had showed no oils at all, but perhaps they had not stood very long. I am going to wait for the new Peru sourced bean in a week or so and give that a try


----------



## Rhys

dfk41 said:


> I bought some Sumatran from Decadent Decaf which as we know is roasted by Richard at Coffee Compass. I thoroughly enjoyed that so I have ordered an equivalent CC variation which is same origin but different crop, to try. I am afraid my tasting notes will be restricted to as good as or not! I am also going to revisit the Horsham Mexican if available. I had it a coulee of times but fond it really was only just starting to come good at 14 days plus and due to poor rotation I was having to have a shot earlier than that. The Brown Bottle decaf is quite dark but the photo I had showed no oils at all, but perhaps they had not stood very long. I am going to wait for the new Peru sourced bean in a week or so and give that a try


Their Facebook page says the Brazilian is now out of stock, and they're making way for the Peru. The Brazilian isn't oily, and more like a medium/dark. My grind setting is between the

I ordered a kilo of Horsham and am about to open the third bag.. I don't find it as dark as the CC stuff but we like it so I'm glad I got a kilo.

What was the Sumatran like?


----------



## 4085

The Decadent was quite nice but again, needs well rested. I had been buying the smaller bags as samplers but if I buy it again will just plump for kilo bags or the equivalent. Will order some Brown Bottle soon


----------



## hubrad

Jez H said:


> The Horsham is indeed excellent. Just at the back end of it now. Picked up a bag of these on my way back from work:
> 
> http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/brazil-santa-lucia-decaf/
> 
> My 2nd bag & another cracker from a top roaster.


Having just given my last half-bag of the above to a friend who's been advised by his GP to cut caffeine down as much as possible, I've just heard that there's a new decaf coming up imminently from Casa Espresso. From what Jonnie and Nino have told me about it, I already must have a bag! The dilemma is: do I wait for the new one and do without decaf until then, or get another bag to keep me going and possibly end up with TWO decafs in the cupboard?

First World Problems!


----------



## Rhys

hubrad said:


> Having just given my last half-bag of the above to a friend who's been advised by his GP to cut caffeine down as much as possible, I've just heard that there's a new decaf coming up imminently from Casa Espresso. From what Jonnie and Nino have told me about it, I already must have a bag! The dilemma is: do I wait for the new one and do without decaf until then, or get another bag to keep me going and possibly end up with TWO decafs in the cupboard?
> 
> First World Problems!


I've got 3 in the cupboard.. Horsham, Dear Green and Brown Bottle. I've got my normal coffee as well but I think I'll be going more decaf as my other half can't have caffeine and too much of it isn't good for me either tbh. I'll still be getting the monthly #SSSSSS as that's paid for. I think decaf has come a long way in terms of what's been offered, especially by the likes of Coffee Compass who have several on the go at any time. Casa sounds like it might be worth a look. I've some of their DSOL dug up from the freezer on the go and it's very nice.


----------



## Jez H

hubrad said:


> Having just given my last half-bag of the above to a friend who's been advised by his GP to cut caffeine down as much as possible, I've just heard that there's a new decaf coming up imminently from Casa Espresso. From what Jonnie and Nino have told me about it, I already must have a bag! The dilemma is: do I wait for the new one and do without decaf until then, or get another bag to keep me going and possibly end up with TWO decafs in the cupboard?
> 
> First World Problems!


Nino was telling me last week that they have a new decaf coming in. Using a new process I believe, but he didn't go in to detail. Colombian he said. Sounds promising......


----------



## Jez H

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/mexico-finca-nueva-linda-mountain-water-decaf

Very nice. First brew last night. Nutty, sweet & smooth.


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Roast profiling it today, so hopefully on the website very soon



Jez H said:


> Nino was telling me last week that they have a new decaf coming in. Using a new process I believe, but he didn't go in to detail. Colombian he said. Sounds promising......


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Ha ha Hugh, there is never too much coffee











hubrad said:


> Having just given my last half-bag of the above to a friend who's been advised by his GP to cut caffeine down as much as possible, I've just heard that there's a new decaf coming up imminently from Casa Espresso. From what Jonnie and Nino have told me about it, I already must have a bag! The dilemma is: do I wait for the new one and do without decaf until then, or get another bag to keep me going and possibly end up with TWO decafs in the cupboard?
> 
> First World Problems!


----------



## Jez H

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/mexico-finca-nueva-linda-mountain-water-decaf

This is very good. To the Rave tasting notes I would add "sweet orange". There really are some excellent decafs emerging at the moment. In the next month I'll be trying Casa Espresso & Foundry.


----------



## kennyboy993

I drink mostly decaf.

I enjoy Rave also though actually have been mostly drinking 'the roastery' (BB) Guatemalan decaf and think it's excellent.

I don't know how to properly describe beans yet so forgive me - it's a dark roast and lots of body I feel, works extremely well in milk drinks


----------



## 4085

Only had one but for a medium roasted bean was quite palatable


----------



## filthynines

Hasbean are roasting a cracking Brazilian decaf at the moment. https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/decaffeinated/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-pulped-natural-yellow-bourbon-co2-decaf


----------



## Rhys

Casa_Espresso said:


> Roast profiling it today, so hopefully on the website very soon


What's the verdict? Any samples going?







lol


----------



## 4085

Well, I have had 5 or 6 of this Foundry offering and I will thoroughly recommend it. It is not dark and chocolatey as I usually go for but not delicate and acidic either


----------



## Jez H

Very tempted with these!

https://www.ovenbird.co.uk/shop/decaf-ethiopia-sidamo/


----------



## Jez H

I got a very generous sample from Nino, at Casa Espresso, of his soon to be released new decaf beans today. Brewed up as soon as I got home. I can honestly say this is the best decaf I have had. I got creamy, chocolate cherries. Beautifully sweet & smooth. A belter.


----------



## Jez H

View attachment 25360


I got a very generous sample from Nino, at Casa Espresso, of his soon to be released new decaf beans today. Brewed up as soon as I got home. I can honestly say this is the best decaf I have had. I got creamy, chocolate cherries. Beautifully sweet & smooth. A belter.


----------



## MildredM

I can't recall who mentioned this Mexico Finca Nueva Linda decaf from Rave but thanks very much - it's gorgeous!


----------



## 4085

Should say I am currently drinking Coffee Compass version of Decadent Decafs Sumatran and it is beautiful. That said, it is pretty dark and even the F83 is starting to clump a little, but, I can thoroughly recommend it to any dark loving aficionados!

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/decaffeinated/sumatra-swiss-water-decaffeinated-500g.html


----------



## Grimley

I picked up some Decaf from Monmouth Borough Market during my day trip to London yesterday. NICARAGUA Finca El Pastoral. I'm impressed on 1st impressions. More so than the Foundry Rocko reserve I've just opened too which says a lot, but maybe its just my taste buds.


----------



## Rhys

That truly nice chap Nino @Casa_Espresso sent me a sample of their decaf as well, just had several shots and a flat white and my other half had a flat white as well. She said it's very nice.

As an espresso it's smooth with a nice acidity coming through. I've gotten into the habit of putting sugar into my flat white, but not this time. The grapefruit acidity cuts through the milk nicely.

More of a medium roast, and not as dark as I'm used to at the moment, I managed to choke my grinder. It was spinning, but nothing was coming out.. I guess that's what happens when you do 'Slayer' style shots. I'm grinding way finer than would ordinarily choke my Pavoni, and getting some nice extractions.


----------



## Jez H

Rhys said:


> That truly nice chap Nino @Casa_Espresso sent me a sample of their decaf as well, just had several shots and a flat white and my other half had a flat white as well. She said it's very nice.
> 
> As an espresso it's smooth with a nice acidity coming through. I've gotten into the habit of putting sugar into my flat white, but not this time. The grapefruit acidity cuts through the milk nicely.
> 
> More of a medium roast, and not as dark as I'm used to at the moment, I managed to choke my grinder. It was spinning, but nothing was coming out.. I guess that's what happens when you do 'Slayer' style shots. I'm grinding way finer than would ordinarily choke my Pavoni, and getting some nice extractions.


I'm all over the Casa Espresso decaf at the moment. It's a cracker.


----------



## spune

MildredM said:


> I can't recall who mentioned this Mexico Finca Nueva Linda decaf from Rave but thanks very much - it's gorgeous!


Gots me a bag of this and it arrived yesterday... currently resting but hope to crack open next week.


----------



## MildredM

spune said:


> Gots me a bag of this and it arrived yesterday... currently resting but hope to crack open next week.


Hope you like it! Ours was roasted on the 1st March. It was like dark chocolate coffee this evening, not too sweet, just gorgeous again! I'm not saying I would want it every day (I want to try some other recommendations on here besides this one) but I really do think it is fabulous!

Let me know what you think


----------



## spune

Sounds lovely. I'll me sure to let you know! How did you brew?


----------



## Rom

I'd like to know the percentage of CFCUK members who drink decaf because they are intolerant to caffeine , or because they actually like it. I'd rather drink something else than decaf but that might be because I am lucky enough to drink coffee as we know it.


----------



## 4085

I have no choice in the matter!


----------



## Rhys

dfk41 said:


> I have no choice in the matter!


Neither has my other half as it just makes her ill.

I'm ok with a few espressos or a V60, but after that the loo roll goes in the fridge...


----------



## Hibbsy

Rom said:


> I'd like to know the percentage of CFCUK members who drink decaf because they are intolerant to caffeine , or because they actually like it. I'd rather drink something else than decaf but that might be because I am lucky enough to drink coffee as we know it.


There are some decafs that spring to mind ( Horsham being top of the list) that I feel most people would struggle to guess are decaf.

I buy and drink both caffeinated and decaf depending on what I'm doing or the time of day. However I only buy decaf processed naturally, not with chemicals.

I enjoy the different tastes of coffee, which can vary so much depending on country of origin and/or roast levels. To me its not just about the buzz from caffeine.


----------



## Missy

I drink decaf in the evening, I really enjoy coffee, but after about 5pm I switch in the hope of sleep.


----------



## kennyboy993

I drink decaf as I don't enjoy the jittery feeling I get after caf


----------



## lake_m

My wife cannot tolerate caffeine at all, but she loves coffee. Hence the quest for really good beans. Some great suggestions on this thread, so thanks to all for that. I'm not a great fan of decaf, but I've tried a few lately and some of them have been quite good. Except RAVE which was like dishwater.


----------



## spune

I have decaf as a 'later in the day' option. I love a coffee after work some days but in the interests of sleep hygiene try to limit the intake later in the day. I don't avoid it for any medical reason and I don't tend to have more than three caffeinated drinks through the day at a baseline.


----------



## MildredM

Rom said:


> I'd like to know the percentage of CFCUK members who drink decaf because they are intolerant to caffeine , or because they actually like it. I'd rather drink something else than decaf but that might be because I am lucky enough to drink coffee as we know it.


I reckon if you did a blind tasting you wouldn't know the Rave Mexico WAS decaf. I'm 'lucky enough to drink coffee as we know it' too but if I fancy coffee after 6pm then it's great having it minus the caffeine hit!!


----------



## Rhys

The only coffee I'm ordering now is decaf. I have the #SSSSS subscription as that's already paid for. I'm slowly going through roasters and using them for the #12roasterschallenge each month.

It's not very often you get a roaster doing caffeinated and decaf of the same bean, but due to a shipping error I was sent the normal version of @BrownBottleCoffee Peru-Tunki and they're kindly sending me the decaf I ordered with apologies (can't fault their great customer service







). Hopefully should get that Monday/Tuesday and I can then compare the two. Just had a V60 using the Kruve 350/1000μm and their normal Peru-Tunki, so I think that's how I'll compare them as espresso on the Pavoni isn't very consistent.


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Thank you Jez & Rhys for the mentions. The new Colombia Pijao Sugarcane E.A. Decaf is now available to buy on our website http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/columbia-pijao-decaf/


----------



## Rhys

Casa_Espresso said:


> Thank you Jez & Rhys for the mentions. The new Colombia Pijao Sugarcane E.A. Decaf is now available to buy on our website http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/columbia-pijao-decaf/


I made two flat whites with it last night for me and our lass. I asked her what she thought and she loved it. Though I also asked her how she compares it to the others and she couldn't remember what they were like







This one isn't dark/chocolaty, but saying it that the grapefruit acidity cuts through milk very well and is nicely rounded without leaving a funky aftertaste.

It's probably the quickest I've gone through a bag of coffee in a while, with maybe 3 or 4 cups left if that







It's certainly proved that decaf has come a long way, and you can't take it away flavour-wise over normal caffeineated coffee.


----------



## 4085

Rhys said:


> I made two flat whites with it last night for me and our lass. I asked her what she thought and she loved it. Though I also asked her how she compares it to the others and she couldn't remember what they were like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one isn't dark/chocolaty, but saying it that the grapefruit acidity cuts through milk very well and is nicely rounded without leaving a funky aftertaste.
> 
> It's probably the quickest I've gone through a bag of coffee in a while, with maybe 3 or 4 cups left if that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly proved that decaf has come a long way, and you can't take it away flavour-wise over normal caffeineated coffee.


Can you tell mea bit more about this coffee. I am not a fan of anything acidic but, I have had some of the Foundry decaf which is far lighter than normal for me and I cannot detect any acidic connotations at all......but that grapefruit word!


----------



## Step21

I rarely drink decaf but on occasion I use Lavazzo decaf coffee pods in my Bonavita immersion brewer (v similar to clever).

Simply open 2 pods (7g each), empty into brewer and add 225g water just off boil. Wait 20 mins and drain. Not gourmet coffee but decent enough. It works well also as half caff - just use a different pod with the decaf.


----------



## Rhys

dfk41 said:


> Can you tell mea bit more about this coffee. I am not a fan of anything acidic but, I have had some of the Foundry decaf which is far lighter than normal for me and I cannot detect any acidic connotations at all......but that grapefruit word!


I'll send you some if you want? Got quite a bit of coffee on the go at the min.


----------



## 4085

Rhys said:


> I'll send you some if you want? Got quite a bit of coffee on the go at the min.


Ta matey! Will pm you


----------



## kennyboy993

dfk41 said:


> No, but roasted by one of the best roasters around! and, Guy sources his own beans and gets CC to roast them, so none of the offerings on decadent are on the cc site....


I'm spending a huge amount on decaf beans - so wanted to see if it's worth challenging this dfk as CC beans are significantly cheaper than DD. I've made several purchases from DD already, has been great.

DD's range of decaf in terms of country of origin also appears on CC website - with the same flavour descriptions. With my limited knowledge of things I'd say that might make sense as a Columbian bean might have a common flavour anyway.

I want to be careful here not to put my foot in it - and true I really should give Guy a call..... though was there anything specific do you remember from your conversations regarding DD not selling anything that CC does?

Perhaps it's not uncommon for a roaster to sell beans from the same country though from different farms/exporters? Again my lack of knowledge a problem here.


----------



## 4085

as far as I know, CC will sell for example a Guatemalan that DD also sell but it will be from a different farm and most likely a different varietal as well. I have actually had both of the Guatemalan offerings and they are very different beans.


----------



## kennyboy993

dfk41 said:


> as far as I know, CC will sell for example a Guatemalan that DD also sell but it will be from a different farm and most likely a different varietal as well. I have actually had both of the Guatemalan offerings and they are very different beans.


Fair play, cheers


----------



## 4085

I am finding that on the whole, decaf beans probably need to be ground around 15% finer and that some beans are causing problems as I am approaching biting point.....are others finding the same?


----------



## kennyboy993

Yep - nearly 2 full marks on tightening on my mignon from caf to decaf..... and to get any sort of decent length pour in decaf my burrs get noisily close to something which i assume is touching


----------



## Rhys

Yes, they seem to be drier and more brittle. I managed to choke my grinder as in, it was spinning but nowt was coming through the burrs..


----------



## Hibbsy

Received this in an email from decadent decaf

Just a quick note to say we will be exhibiting at the London Coffee Festival on 6-9 April 2017.

I will be popping along to say hello and hopefully sample some of their wares.


----------



## Jez H

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/columbia-pijao-decaf/

This is just so good. 2nd bag ordered!!


----------



## 4085

Over the weekend I polished off some Cash sent to me by Ryhs and it was absolutely fine, as was the Brown Bottle offering. The CC version of the decadent Guatemalan is top notch for a strong coffee. It needs a really fine grind though! I started on some BB Guatemalan and find it very ok as well. Not in the same league as the CC stuff but drinkable all the same.

I think the vast majority of people as I did, vi=ew decaf as the poor relation, hence the title of this thread. But the longer I am on decaf island the mor surprised I am becoming with just what is out there. I would defy most people, to be able to taste a shot and say that has caffeine in or vice versa


----------



## kennyboy993

I must try the CC Guatemalan then as the BB one has been my everyday cup so far.

Started a bag of decadent Costa Rican over the weekend and has been ok though not sure about the after taste yet.


----------



## spune

MildredM said:


> I can't recall who mentioned this Mexico Finca Nueva Linda decaf from Rave but thanks very much - it's gorgeous!


Whilst I enjoyed this coffee, I wasn't as blown away with it like yourself! I enjoyed it much more as a filter but really couldn't get it sorted as an espresso or Americano. Didn't get round to trying it as a milk based drink so can't comment on that one. Thank you for the head's up though


----------



## MildredM

spune said:


> Whilst I enjoyed this coffee, I wasn't as blown away with it like yourself! I enjoyed it much more as a filter but really couldn't get it sorted as an espresso or Americano. Didn't get round to trying it as a milk based drink so can't comment on that one. Thank you for the head's up though


Glad you enjoyed it as a filter. It's funny, isn't it, how one works for one person and not another. I had to set aside a bag of something mentioned over on the 'What's in your cup' thread recently. It was horrid, it tasted green and sour (maybe some people enjoy that profile)! I tried varying the grind etc to no avail. All is not lost though, I'm going to use it to season my new grinder









We are really liking the Casa Espresso Columbia Pijao decaf now. Flat whites here


----------



## spune

It is, it's what makes it fun! Loving the option of a decent decaf though, drinking much more coffee which is always a good thing.


----------



## salty

I've been out to the Crankhouse Coffee roastery today to pick up some of the Quindo decaf. Had a couple of cups using the aeropress when I got back - delicious.

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/pijao-quindio-decaf










The owner Dave is a top bloke and passionate about the quality of his product and what he's doing. That ethos extends to the shops and cafes that stock or use his coffee.

He was saying that he has a stand at the London Coffee Festival so if you're going look out for him.

Tim


----------



## Rhys

dfk41 said:


> Over the weekend I polished off some Cash sent to me by Ryhs and it was absolutely fine, as was the Brown Bottle offering. The CC version of the decadent Guatemalan is top notch for a strong coffee. It needs a really fine grind though! I started on some BB Guatemalan and find it very ok as well. Not in the same league as the CC stuff but drinkable all the same.
> 
> I think the vast majority of people as I did, vi=ew decaf as the poor relation, hence the title of this thread. But the longer I am on decaf island the mor surprised I am becoming with just what is out there. I would defy most people, to be able to taste a shot and say that has caffeine in or vice versa


I think the only way to tell if it's decaf or not mowadays, is to have a normal and decaf of the same coffee side by side like I did with the Brown Bottle Peru-Tunki. The normal one had more of an astringent/tannin like finish to it. Other than that, they tasted the same. Though it's probably not going to happen very often that a roaster offers the same bean both ways.

I've just had a lovely V60 of some Foundry Fazenda Londrina decaf from dfk41 and am quite enjoying it. I am very happy just buying/drinking decaf now, knowing it's all good stuff without the side-effects.


----------



## Casa_Espresso

MildredM said:


> Glad you enjoyed it as a filter. It's funny, isn't it, how one works for one person and not another. I had to set aside a bag of something mentioned over on the 'What's in your cup' thread recently. It was horrid, it tasted green and sour (maybe some people enjoy that profile)! I tried varying the grind etc to no avail. All is not lost though, I'm going to use it to season my new grinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are really liking the Casa Espresso Columbia Pijao decaf now. Flat whites here


Thanks I'm glad you are enjoying it


----------



## 4085

Finished the BB Guatemalan and it was very pleasant but not spectacular. I found it nicer without milk but will definitely buy again. Next up is a new Decaf blend from CC. Be lunchtime when I get into that!


----------



## 4085

Must say the new Swiss Water decaf blend form CC is an absolute belter both in milk and without. The beans are not at all pretty to look at but....not on the website, you will need to contact them


----------



## salty

I know it's a controversial subject, but as Waitrose have the green tins on offer for £5 at the moment I'm taking the @dfk41 Illy challenge...

Tim


----------



## 4085

salty said:


> I know it's a controversial subject, but as Waitrose have the green tins on offer for £5 at the moment I'm taking the @dfk41 Illy challenge...
> 
> Tim


if you like coffee with a bit of oommpphh, you will enjoy them..


----------



## 4085

In case anyone is wondering what I am banging on about, this is the culprit


----------



## Rhys

Just made a lovely syphon of Brown Bottle Peru-Tunki. 30g/500g Volvic. Coffee added and pushed about, at 45s stirred and heat removed at 1 min. 1 min drawdown time. Made herself a cup with hot milk and a bit of sugar and seemed to enjoy it (headphones on and watching Breaking Bad on her laptop..) I just had it straight. I think this is my favourite brew method to date.






Coffee cools while the rest is cleaned up.


----------



## 4085

It has been ages since I had a good Brazilian bean, so I have high hopes of this one

https://ibb.co/kCzbFk


----------



## 4515

Just opened Smokey Barns Colombia Decaf which is worth a try.

Its roasted darker than a lot of their beans - works well in milk


----------



## kennyboy993

I'm after a good old fashioned espresso decaf blend - something with that Italian espresso/strong/bitter taste that I can make americanos with and the odd lungo.

I been enjoying some single origin decaf eg BB Guatemalan but it's not cutting it for me in a bigger drink.

Any recommendations?


----------



## 4085

ring richard at cc and ask him for the blend not on the website, that he sends to me


----------



## kennyboy993

Thanks David


----------



## kennyboy993

I'm doing 18, 36 in around 35 seconds with BB Guatemalan and it still tastes sour.

Is anyone else finding the tighter grind for decaf creates a longer timed shot?

I've just tightened again same weights and this time 44 seconds - so I'm thinking it must be over extracted though tastes less sour though to be fair is starting to taste a little dry


----------



## 4085

on the lever, I was doing 15.5 in and about 24 out over 25 seconds and it tasted spot on


----------



## kennyboy993

Were you doing less than 1:2 ratio intentionally so make it a stronger drink?


----------



## kennyboy993

I ask as I can see the shots start to blonde early on and by the time 36 grams has been pulled it looks really weak and thin as I watch the shot through naked pf


----------



## 4085

kennyboy993 said:


> Were you doing less than 1:2 ratio intentionally so make it a stronger drink?


no doubt the coffee police will shoot me down, as will the apathetic nanny sympathisers whose main is, well, is it tasty.....I always used to ratio at 60% of the dry weight......then along comes the new brigade who tell you thats all wrong and you have to do ratios......who cares what the ratio is as long as it is tasty, most important that last bit!

I much prefer shorter shots. I prefer the intensity neat and they for me, produce more flavour if you dilute them with water or milk.....try it but if you do, don't tell anyone!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Apathetic nanny sympathisers ? Has someone been on the sherry tonight.


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Apathetic nanny sympathisers ? Has someone been on the sherry tonight.


Hiya boots...apathetic nanny sympathisers and you in the same sentence......vintage port actually!


----------



## MWJB

Nannies do an important job on behalf of the community, why aren't they allowed sympathy?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Probably apathetic coz they need caffeine not this decaf nonsense


----------



## 4085

my father had a nanny and he was brought up that coffee was for nasty people and thus only drank tea. Nannies might have an awful lot more to answer than you think........as for decaf, I am becoming more and more surprised at just how good some of them are


----------



## kennyboy993

Ha ha ok nice one Dave cheers


----------



## kennyboy993

Just about done in a whole 250g bag of decadent decaf espresso blend in 3 days it's been that good. Lungos, americanos, lattes - all the best I've had at home so far and even wife has enjoyed it.

This will be my main bean now as I've found it so versatile

Will try CC blend as recommended by David. Hoping it's as good as DD is expensive with postage


----------



## 4085

kennyboy993 said:


> Just about done in a whole 250g bag of decadent decaf espresso blend in 3 days it's been that good. Lungos, americanos, lattes - all the best I've had at home so far and even wife has enjoyed it.
> 
> This will be my main bean now as I've found it so versatile
> 
> Will try CC blend as recommended by David. Hoping it's as good as DD is expensive with postage


I found the new CC blend (not sure if it is for sale) superior......in fact it is the best one I have had to date


----------



## kennyboy993

Are you aware if CC are going to put this on the website or is to remain a dfk41 special? ;-)


----------



## 4085

kennyboy993 said:


> Are you aware if CC are going to put this on the website or is to remain a dfk41 special? ;-)


Just ring or email them (Richard) and ask!


----------



## Rhys

dfk41 said:


> Just ring or email them (Richard) and ask!


Have to agree there. Last time I emailed, he had a few that weren't on the website..

Our lass loves the Foundry btw @dfk41. It looks like it's up to me to finish my other dacafs (and normal beans)


----------



## 4085

Had to order an emergency supply of decadent Decaf from Amazon as the coffee I was in was not to my taste and Amazon stuff is always drinkable date wise, so, I plumped for their Signature Blend. It is 3 weeks old and my sort of bean. Nice and dark with a good strong coffee taste.....


----------



## MildredM

dfk41 said:


> Had to order an emergency supply of decadent Decaf from Amazon as the coffee I was in was not to my taste and Amazon stuff is always drinkable date wise, so, I plumped for their Signature Blend. It is 3 weeks old and my sort of bean. Nice and dark with a good strong coffee taste.....


It sounds good. One of the reviews on there is funny . . .

"I'm not some hipster coffee-snob who goes to cupping sessions finding "cigar box and leather" in flavours and insists on knowing the name of the Guatemalan farmer's dog and all that but I do like a decent cup of coffee."


----------



## 4085

MildredM said:


> It sounds good. One of the reviews on there is funny . . .
> 
> "I'm not some hipster coffee-snob who goes to cupping sessions finding "cigar box and leather" in flavours and insists on knowing the name of the Guatemalan farmer's dog and all that but I do like a decent cup of coffee."


A man after my on heart......I make two sorts of coffee.....drinkers and the very odd sinker.....perhaps I have low expectations!


----------



## kennyboy993

dfk41 said:


> Must say the new Swiss Water decaf blend form CC is an absolute belter both in milk and without. The beans are not at all pretty to look at but....not on the website, you will need to contact them


Have some of these also now and only one drink so far though was spectacular.

Will need the weekend to see if they move to number one spot over Decadent blend though so far so good.

I opted for dfk41 'full roast' also - Richard at CC mentioned he would probably post out a lighter roast unless asked.


----------



## salty

salty said:


> I know it's a controversial subject,but as Waitrose have the green tins on offer for £5 at the moment I'm taking the @dfk41 Illy challenge...Tim





dfk41 said:


> if you like coffee with a bit of oommpphh, you will enjoy them..


I liked it - bought another to keep in the cupboard just in case I run out of whatever is my bean of choice at the time...

Tim


----------



## Jez H

2nd bag of these beans & still the best decaf I've had:

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/columbia-pijao-decaf/


----------



## kennyboy993

Jez H said:


> 2nd bag of these beans & still the best decaf I've had:
> 
> http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/columbia-pijao-decaf/


Are you enjoying them as espresso Jez? Any espresso brew tips for someone who might try some? They're not far from me and would like to support local roaster.


----------



## Jez H

kennyboy993 said:


> Are you enjoying them as espresso Jez? Any espresso brew tips for someone who might try some? They're not far from me and would like to support local roaster.


Americano, Aeropressed Kenny. Call in & have a chat with Nino, he bends over backwards to help his customers.


----------



## Jez H

Tempted to give this a try next:

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/decaffeinated-ethiopian-shakisso-farm-filter-roast/


----------



## theonlytexaspete

I tend to only drink Decaff in the evenings as drinking regular stops me sleeping a bit. So Decaff not too bad!

A


----------



## Hazza

So grateful to find this thread having just discovered I can no longer drink caffeine thanks to a dodgy ticker. Got straight onto Richard @ CC and got sent 500g of medium roast blend along with a full roast sampler.. absolutely love them both, you have no idea how relieved I am that decaf can taste this good!


----------



## kennyboy993

Hazza said:


> So grateful to find this thread having just discovered I can no longer drink caffeine thanks to a dodgy ticker. Got straight onto Richard @ CC and got sent 500g of medium roast blend along with a full roast sampler.. absolutely love them both, you have no idea how relieved I am that decaf can taste this good!


Nice one Hazza - there's some beautiful decaf out here now isn't there. Impossible to tell from caf form most I reckon


----------



## 4085

Here is one have never had before

  

about to take the first sip as americano......it is well rested, pleasant but other than coffee cannot pick up on any particular flavour, other than 'earthy'


----------



## Jez H

Just placed an order for these beans & am quite excited:

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/decaffeinated-ethiopian-shakisso-farm-filter-roast/


----------



## kennyboy993

Coffee compass Ethiopian sidamo - co2 decaf and full roast.

Really nice in espresso and milk - long black or americano very nice.

Delicious brightness though still a kick - welcome change after the very dark espresso blends I've been having lately.

Recommended


----------



## 4085

I bought a kilo of this from Crankhouse

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/pijao-quindio-decaf

Just had the one american so far and it was orangey but need to adjust the grind a bit


----------



## kennyboy993

Jez H said:


> http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/columbia-pijao-decaf/
> 
> This is just so good. 2nd bag ordered!!


Have you been having this as espresso Jez?


----------



## Jez H

kennyboy993 said:


> Have you been having this as espresso Jez?


No mate, Americano.


----------



## kennyboy993

Jez H said:


> No mate, Americano.


Espresso based though yeah? Just wanted confirm you enjoyed the beans using as espresso machine.

Just ordered some, looking forward to them arriving


----------



## Rhys

Opened the Coaltown Jenkin Jones yesterday, had it as a syphon and my other half had it as a flat white (with a pinch of sugar - not dialled in properly but close enough for a good pour)

Beans smell quite sweet, and there was a sweet aftertaste with the syphon. I've not used the V60 or AeroPress since acquiring the syphon.

Other half said it was very smooth in a flat white.

Got the Extract to try as well, opened them for a smell but not used them yet.


----------



## Morningfuel

I've had a couple of decafs recently and been really disappointed, not as sweet, with a strange aftertaste. One was a rave Colombian and the other was a decaf blend from a local coffee shop. It's put me off







I'll try some of the suggestions in this thread.


----------



## Grimley

dfk41 said:


> I bought a kilo of this from Crankhouse
> 
> https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/pijao-quindio-decaf
> 
> Just had the one american so far and it was orangey but need to adjust the grind a bit


I bought 500G last week I'm due to start it this week with a V60. I'll see if does taste orangey


----------



## kennyboy993

Morningfuel said:


> I've had a couple of decafs recently and been really disappointed, not as sweet, with a strange aftertaste. One was a rave Colombian and the other was a decaf blend from a local coffee shop. It's put me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try some of the suggestions in this thread.


Do u like espresso blends? There's some cracking decaf - decadent decaf and compass coffee


----------



## slamm

Just had a rather good V60 of Hasbeans La Serrania Washed Caturra SC Decaf. Only 3 days past roast so expect more to come but lovely balance and acidity.


----------



## AndyZap

kennyboy993 said:


> Coffee compass Ethiopian sidamo - co2 decaf and full roast.
> 
> Really nice in espresso and milk - long black or americano very nice.
> 
> Delicious brightness though still a kick - welcome change after the very dark espresso blends I've been having lately.
> 
> Recommended


Do not see this one on the CC website (in the decaf bean section). There is Ethiopia Swiss Water (no reviews) and Sumatra Swiss Water (1 good review) - anyone tried these in espresso / milk?


----------



## 4085

I have had them both and enjoyed them but if you want a treat, ring and ask Richard for the Premium Espresso blend Swiss wAter full blend.......it is something special!


----------



## kennyboy993

Anybody else finding decaf beans going off quicker?

I got a single origin decaf from hasbean which was enjoyable 3 days after roast.

And now, 2 weeks and 2 days after roast I can't get anything like the same out of it - everything is still there, just so much less of it..... flavours, body, crema


----------



## lake_m

kennyboy993 said:


> Anybody else finding decaf beans going off quicker?
> 
> I got a single origin decaf from hasbean which was enjoyable 3 days after roast.
> 
> And now, 2 weeks and 2 days after roast I can't get anything like the same out of it - everything is still there, just so much less of it..... flavours, body, crema


Seem to struggle with side wall channeling with decaf beans for some reason. No issues at all with non decaf. Had to down-dose a bit to try and stop it happening as these beans tend not to settle in the basket and don't tamp as well. Not having a tight portafilter doesn't help - which hopefully I will sort out soon.......


----------



## Elcee

What decaff beans would you guys recommend for filter brewing?


----------



## Jez H

These are the absolute bomb:

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/columbia-pijao-decaf/

on my 3rd bag. Staggeringly good.


----------



## kennyboy993

Jez H said:


> These are the absolute bomb:
> 
> http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/columbia-pijao-decaf/
> 
> on my 3rd bag. Staggeringly good.


Jez how are you getting the best from these? I can't seem to get a good espresso shot from it. Aeropress is better though not really feeling it.

Are you getting taste notes they advertise on the bag?


----------



## Jez H

kennyboy993 said:


> Jez how are you getting the best from these? I can't seem to get a good espresso shot from it. Aeropress is better though not really feeling it.
> 
> Are you getting taste notes they advertise on the bag?


i always Aeropress Kenny. 16g of beans, brewing for 3 mins including "plunge"! I get the toffee, not so much grapefruit, which makes me think of something acidic, which these beans are not for me. I'd say toffee & berries with a sprinkling of sugar. Love them!


----------



## Jez H

kennyboy993 said:


> Jez how are you getting the best from these? I can't seem to get a good espresso shot from it. Aeropress is better though not really feeling it.
> 
> Are you getting taste notes they advertise on the bag?


P.S: Contact Nino, at Casa, he bends over backwards for his customers. He'll give you some good advice.


----------



## kennyboy993

I had an aeropress with these last week. 17g and filled to the top. About 3 mins also.

Yeah pretty much describes what I got - more berries, less toffee I'd say.

Just goes to show different taste preferences eh. Cheers


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Hi, sorry to hear you are struggling with the coffee, may I ask what espresso recipe you are using?



kennyboy993 said:


> Jez how are you getting the best from these? I can't seem to get a good espresso shot from it. Aeropress is better though not really feeling it.
> 
> Are you getting taste notes they advertise on the bag?


----------



## kennyboy993

Casa_Espresso said:


> Hi, sorry to hear you are struggling with the coffee, may I ask what espresso recipe you are using?


Experimented from 1:2 to 1:3

Between 18 to 19g of coffee each time


----------



## Casa_Espresso

kennyboy993 said:


> Experimented from 1:2 to 1:3
> 
> Between 18 to 19g of coffee each time


And how many seconds?


----------



## kennyboy993

I tried from 25 to 35 at 1:2 and from 35 to 45 nearer 1:3

I finished the bag last week so my memory is a little hazy.

I do remember getting some of the tasting notes so this is likely to be more about me still discovering what beans I like


----------



## Casa_Espresso

kennyboy993 said:


> I tried from 25 to 35 at 1:2 and from 35 to 45 nearer 1:3
> 
> I finished the bag last week so my memory is a little hazy.
> 
> I do remember getting some of the tasting notes so this is likely to be more about me still discovering what beans I like


Well that is the great thing about coffee, there are so many out there to try and to discover

Thanks


----------



## Phobic

almost finished the 4KG of foundry decaf, time to look at buying some more.

anything especially good out there right now? looking for something good as a cappa, choc + toffee ideally, no nuts or citrus, stone fruit would be fine.

ta

Pho


----------



## slamm

Maybe take a look at Hasbeans La Serrania - I get chocolate, creamy and smooth, though not so much of the lime marmalade in the tasting notes. Not sure if it's new crop but it works really well for me brewed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I had some Illy decaf. Not for me. If anyone is driving by Newbury or Oxford, let me know and you can have it for free.


----------



## eddie57

i have Sumatra Swiss-Water decaf from coffee compass its nice


----------



## 4085

eddie57 said:


> i have Sumatra Swiss-Water decaf from coffee compass its nice


I will second that!


----------



## thesmileyone

dfk41 said:


> Having to survive on desert island decaf, initially I was heartbroken, but then as I started to try one or two I woke up and realised that perhaps things were not as bad as I first thought. I have stuck with coffee compass on the while, but have tried one or two others with mixed results.
> 
> Firstly, are there any other decaf only drinkers here. I remember a chap who does not post now from Teeside who bought a Vesuvius who also drank nowt but, but I cannot remember his name now!
> 
> If anyone would like to take part in a decaf debate, to try different roasters and report back then I am sure Glenns thread is a good one. If anyone has suggestions for decaf to try, let me know on here please.


Why can't you have caffeine?

I had an issue where I think my receptors had burnt out. Even a shot of coffee gave me heart attack symptoms. I didn't consume any for 4 years and now I can have triple shots with no bad effect!

Every other week I take 48 hours off to get it out of my system, during which time I drink a lot of water. Once every month I take a whole 7 days off, and once a year I take a whole 31 day month off (usually June or September).


----------



## 4085

I had the runs for 9 months and without too much graphic detail, I would have given up anything. I went onto decaf for sleep reasons and found it also had a big effect on my stomach. I stayed on decaf then tried going back onto normal coffee but immediately things happened again. Over time, I do not miss caffeine. I could possibly go back onto it not but for me, it saves no purpose in my life at all.


----------



## thesmileyone

Fair! I don't think I could enjoy it without the stim affect, most of which I think is placebo after the first shot without a week in between. I am kinda still searching for the feeling I had after the 4 year break... it felt like what I must imagine cocaine to feel like, my eyes felt like they were huuuuuuge!


----------



## kennyboy993

We'll all be drinking huge crema, full bodied speciality decaf in the future - it's my prophesy ;-)


----------



## 4085

I have just ordered some more Rave sparkling water decaf. It was by far the nicest out of the three non dark ones I have had recently. Baytown I could not get away with and as much as I expected to be shot down in flames, the hasten one that some of us received recently did absolutely nothing for me although others ranted about it. If you have not tried the Rave one, please do. As an alternate to the dark stuff it is quite nice!


----------



## Si macc

Definitely some good tips for beans on here. As a newbie to coffee I'm curious to know what people think of the Central American Blend Decaf from Redber? They're the best decaf beans I've tried (but then I've only got the waitrose beans to compare with!). Good price too.


----------



## Rhys

Si macc said:


> Definitely some good tips for beans on here. As a newbie to coffee I'm curious to know what people think of the Central American Blend Decaf from Redber? They're the best decaf beans I've tried (but then I've only got the waitrose beans to compare with!). Good price too.


Not tried that one, but once you try other decaf beans from more roasters then you'll notice a difference. They might not be better than Redber in your preference, but better than supermarket stuff. Just depends on what flavours you're looking for. Some really nice decafs out there..


----------



## kennyboy993

dfk41 said:


> I have just ordered some more Rave sparkling water decaf. It was by far the nicest out of the three non dark ones I have had recently. Baytown I could not get away with and as much as I expected to be shot down in flames, the hasten one that some of us received recently did absolutely nothing for me although others ranted about it. If you have not tried the Rave one, please do. As an alternate to the dark stuff it is quite nice!


What's the tasting notes and acidity like David?


----------



## 4085

I am just opening the last Rave I bought, roasted July 27th. It seems to have matured nicely. Only had it in milk but will try american tomorrow, but, and the point is, I am just opening it 6 weeks post roast. It has not been frozen nor vacuum packed, just left on the shelf away from the sun and it is perfect.

On another note, I revisited decadent Decaf as I remembered that they buy enough beans to last about a year, so you can find consistency if you find a bean you like. Will be next week before I try them. Slightly on the dearer side but last ones I had were spot on


----------



## 4085

Well, I bought some Sumatra and Signature blend from decadent. The last time I tried these they were surprisingly average so I spoke with Guy and agreed to revisit them at Xmas. Well rested and what I am finding, is that the beans when drunk as americano are really quite tasty, to me anyway when using the old 60% dry weight formula, but this does not carry through so well in milk. Perhaps I could play around a bit more but I cannot be bothered as I am quite happy tasting the bean as god intended, without milk! I would urge any decaf drinkers to try it as americano, and get the true taste!


----------



## kennyboy993

I'm finding generally with Swiss water decaf to over dose the basket and brew as hot as you dare gets better results.

Eg 20g in 18g vst


----------



## Wuyang

I still haven't bought a decaf yet for Christmas ( as I mentioned in another thread ) just wondering seen as you have tried a few different types (dfk41) have you tried the sugar washed decaf method or what ever it is from hasbean and if so how did you find it?


----------



## kennyboy993

I haven't got mine yet either. Just had York coffee emporium South American blend decaf arrived - not impressed at all.

I really need a good dark chocolatey, well balanced decaf for americanos and cappuccinos at Christmas - and for some reason coffee compass and decadent decaf signature blends just aren't doing it for me any more..... I swear I can taste the decaf process in there somewhere. Perhaps I should just go super dark roast like something from redber and be done with it


----------



## 4085

I had the same problem with Decadent earlier in the year. The current batch is ok. Have you tried Illy Kenny?


----------



## kennyboy993

dfk41 said:


> I had the same problem with Decadent earlier in the year. The current batch is ok. Have you tried Illy Kenny?


I have Dave, and it's a decent fall back for me. Got them on your recommendation and I like them - the only reason I don't just stick with them is I find they go off so quick after the air tight tin is opened. Don't mind fresh dark roasts getting old but these illys are pot luck aren't they and I find that after a week of opening they pretty much gush on any grind setting.

Just this minute ordered Unions decaf blend, not tried it yet. Notes of dark treacle so fingers crossed.


----------



## kennyboy993

Just tried union decaf blend - it's by far the best decaf I've had and will now be my default 'all purpose' blend.

Sumatran and Rwandan - union call it dark roasted but it's not super dark which is great..... I'm sure some would call it medium/dark.

Soon as I opened the packet I could tell it was different - not chemical smell at all.

Great all rounder - cuts through milk just like a full caf too.

Cliche I know but as a seasoned decaf drinker this really is the first I've tried where I can't tell it's decaf apart from the lack of heart palpitations


----------



## salty

kennyboy993 said:


> Just tried union decaf blend - it's by far the best decaf I've had and will now be my default 'all purpose' blend.
> 
> Sumatran and Rwandan - union call it dark roasted but it's not super dark which is great..... I'm sure some would call it medium/dark.
> 
> Soon as I opened the packet I could tell it was different - not chemical smell at all.
> 
> Great all rounder - cuts through milk just like a full caf too.
> 
> Cliche I know but as a seasoned decaf drinker this really is the first I've tried where I can't tell it's decaf apart from the lack of heart palpitations


Hi Kenny

Thanks for the recommendation - I'll give it a whirl.

Have you tried Crankhouse's Quindo decaf? It's my go to for decaf espresso. Will Be interesting to try it alongside Union.


----------



## kennyboy993

Thanks salty I'll try it next


----------



## les24preludes

I'm starting again brewing real coffee in my EC155 after using pods for a while. Reading this forum avidly and making notes. Just got my first bag of "quality" coffee from Decadent Coffee - the Sumatran decaf. I'm surprised by the taste - quite different from anything I'm used to like my Lavazza A Modo Mio DEK pods. It is indeed quite earthy, as it's described. This is opening up some new horizons - coffees with tastes new to my palate! Not so sure about this blend. Next one will be Horsham Columbian Sugarcane which is probably closer to what I'm used to.


----------



## les24preludes

Take two... Decadent Decaf Sumatra Mandheling

I didn't have much luck using my EC155 with the single basket, so I used the double basket and some more coffee and stopped it after around 30 sec. Much better taste - I was clearly over-extracting. Still not quite sure how much I like the Sumatra but this is more like it. This is making a long white, which is my usual drink.


----------



## kennyboy993

salty said:


> Hi Kenny
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation - I'll give it a whirl.
> 
> Have you tried Crankhouse's Quindo decaf? It's my go to for decaf espresso. Will Be interesting to try it alongside Union.


Just tried the quindo Salty - so far having trouble dialling it in. Lacks body and it won't cut through milk for me....... any tips for espresso ratios?


----------



## salty

kennyboy993 said:


> Just tried the quindo Salty - so far having trouble dialling it in. Lacks body and it won't cut through milk for me....... any tips for espresso ratios?


Hi @kennyboy993

I'm definitely no expert and still on a steep learning curve with espresso, but I've been going 1:2 - 15g dose/30g out. Using the Feld I'm definitely on the finer end compared to other non-decaf beans - so currently on 0+13 and finding that a slightly longer extraction produces best results for me, generally aiming for 35-40 secs.

Would definitely be worth dropping Dave @crankhouse a message through the website if he doesn't pick up here to get his advice. I know he'll be keen to help out. I'd be interested to know the outcome too.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## kennyboy993

Ok thanks Tim - are you getting quoted taste notes?


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

I've never seen the point in decaf.....


----------



## kennyboy993

Hunkahunkaburninglove said:


> I've never seen the point in decaf.....


If I didn't have heart palpitations after every cup of caf then nor would I


----------



## salty

kennyboy993 said:


> Ok thanks Tim - are you getting quoted taste notes?


Yeah I'd say so. Have to admit that my palate is pretty untrained/uncultured but definitely chocolate and citrus.

Are you solely on decaf now kenny?


----------



## kennyboy993

No I'm still doing caf salty but 80/20 decaf


----------



## salty

All espresso based? How many of each a day? Is the first one a real one? So many questions - sorry


----------



## Dumnorix

Many thanks for the recommendations everyone- after becoming caffeine intolerant a couple of years back, I think due to combined work and home stress, I am always on the look out for a decent decaf- although I couldn't ever bring myself to give up caffeinated coffee completely and have found that over the last few months I can once again have a couple of espressos without feeling like I am going to die! The best decaf I have had recently was a Yirgacheffe from Beanshot Coffee (Bruton, Somerset), although as you said Kenny, I still sense I can taste the decaf process slightly.


----------



## KTD

If you ever pass through Leicester St Martin's roast their own Swiss water decaf and I'm always pleased with the results, no expert though!


----------



## kennyboy993

salty said:


> All espresso based? How many of each a day? Is the first one a real one? So many questions - sorry


A mixture of milk and non espresso milk drinks - I like the variety.

If I have a caf it'll be first cup of the day and that's it


----------



## salty

kennyboy993 said:


> A mixture of milk and non espresso milk drinks - I like the variety.
> 
> If I have a caf it'll be first cup of the day and that's it


I tend to have 2-3 caf then stop or I switch to decaf. At the moment I'm doing all my espresso grinding on my feld which means tweaking the grind. While it's a great grinder for the ease of changing settings it does still mean I lose the dialled in sweet spot on both the caf and decaf. Really looking forward to my Niche arriving so the feld can become a dedicated decaf grinder


----------



## les24preludes

salty said:


> ... finding that a slightly longer extraction produces best results for me, generally aiming for 35-40 secs.


I'm quite a newcomer to real coffee as well, Tim, and just have a DeLonghi EC155 pressurised. I'm finding with pressurised that 40-50m works fine. Is there an optimum time of extraction with a PPF? Probably most of you guys can't remember that far back in time.....


----------



## Rhys

les24preludes said:


> I'm quite a newcomer to real coffee as well, Tim, and just have a DeLonghi EC155 pressurised. I'm finding with pressurised that 40-50m works fine. Is there an optimum time of extraction with a PPF? Probably most of you guys can't remember that far back in time.....


PPF's allow you to use pre-ground, which is stale. Not sure if you can alter your portafilter/baskets to make them 'normal' unpressuised?

I tried grinding fresh coffee into a Dualit machine once, with a PPF and I blew it up!

You might be able to grind courser for a PPF, but I wouldn't try to get it down to a timed shot. If it tastes good, then that's the main thing. I used to use filter coffee in mine and pull coffee-shots (ie a mugfull), until I bought a Gaggia Classic, then you can make proper espresso.


----------



## les24preludes

Rhys said:


> PPF's allow you to use pre-ground, which is stale. Not sure if you can alter your portafilter/baskets to make them 'normal' unpressuised? You might be able to grind courser for a PPF, but I wouldn't try to get it down to a timed shot. If it tastes good, then that's the main thing. I used to use filter coffee in mine and pull coffee-shots (ie a mugfull), until I bought a Gaggia Classic, then you can make proper espresso.


I'm waiting for my Dualit 75002 grinder to arrive, so still using ground coffee. Currently Decadent Decaf Sumatran espresso grind which I like increasingly. I'm drawing for 40-50sec and taste is OK. I'm using 50-50 coffees and milk in a mug. Double basket, non tamped, nearly full. Doesn't seem to taste over-extracted. I'm staying with pressurised until I know more about coffee making and beans. The EC155 can take an unpressurised basket, though at 51mm diameter it's probably not as good as a Gaggio with a 58mm basket. Most here seem to go Gaggia Classic at some point in their evolution, but I drink milky coffee rather than straight espressos right now, so less urgency. I do accept that any coffee should taste better unpressurised.


----------



## Rhys

les24preludes said:


> I'm waiting for my Dualit 75002 grinder to arrive, so still using ground coffee. Currently Decadent Decaf Sumatran espresso grind which I like increasingly. I'm drawing for 40-50sec and taste is OK. I'm using 50-50 coffees and milk in a mug. Double basket, non tamped, nearly full. Doesn't seem to taste over-extracted. I'm staying with pressurised until I know more about coffee making and beans. The EC155 can take an unpressurised basket, though at 51mm diameter it's probably not as good as a Gaggio with a 58mm basket. Most here seem to go Gaggia Classic at some point in their evolution, but I drink milky coffee rather than straight espressos right now, so less urgency. I do accept that any coffee should taste better unpressurised.


Sounds good to me..

This is what happens when you try to go too fine in a PPF...

[video=youtube;Uv-_AJO5Vo0]


----------



## les24preludes

AndyZap said:


> Do not see this one on the CC website (in the decaf bean section). There is Ethiopia Swiss Water (no reviews) and Sumatra Swiss Water (1 good review) - anyone tried these in espresso / milk?


I make milky decaf, and really liked the Decadent Sumatran. I've ordered 500g beans from Coffee Compass and hopefully it's as good. Will report back.

I'm also interested in the Real Coffee Tanzania Utengele decaf. Anyone tried that one?


----------



## Rod Norman

Hello

I read recently that there is scientific basis for why decaf coffee just isn't anywhere near as good as the real thing. I'd share the article, if I knew how to.

Kind regards

Rod


----------



## 4085

Rod Norman said:


> Hello
> 
> I read recently that there is scientific basis for why decaf coffee just isn't anywhere near as good as the real thing. I'd share the article, if I knew how to.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Rod


Hi Rod, I hope it is just journalistic nonsense! There are quite a few decaf drinkers on here with a good knowledge of what is out there. As always, there are some terrible decafs but also some really good ones. On top of that, you have to understand the bean and how to get the most out of it and you may well find that for the average person who just visits decaf every now and then, their individual skills are not really up to getting the most out of it. but, if you work out how to post the link, I am sure it will be read


----------



## Rhys

York Coffee Emporium are doing a sparkling water Ethiopian Yirgacheffe decaf as well, tasting notes say 'Milk Chocolate, pistachio and lime..' Might have to try that one next time I'm passing them.


----------



## Rhys

Rod Norman said:


> Hello
> 
> I read recently that there is scientific basis for why decaf coffee just isn't anywhere near as good as the real thing. I'd share the article, if I knew how to.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Rod


As dfk says, probably just journalistic nonsense. More than likely written by someone with a good grasp of 'Google' and who drinks Mellow Birds..







I've had plenty of decafs by different roasters and it's fair to say only a few have chucked in the bin. Most have been very nice.


----------



## Hibbsy

Rod Norman said:


> Hello
> 
> I read recently that there is scientific basis for why decaf coffee just isn't anywhere near as good as the real thing. I'd share the article, if I knew how to.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Rod


I too would be interested in reading this for the scientific basis.


----------



## kennyboy993

If you look at each of the decaf processes they look like they'd suck the life out of the bean - even the Swiss water approach attempts to re-saturate flavour back in to beans.

I drink a lot of decaf and have been experimenting with UK roasters for over a year now - trying different decafs each time.

The sad irony is the only bean that I've found impossible to tell is decaf is from Illy - the sadness is because that source also means stale beans, roasty, unrefined flavours etc.

However as currently my choice is a good old Italian kick vs some freshly roasted SO/blend that I can smell and taste the decaf process in it then I often reluctantly choose the Illy.

One exception I've found - and the reason I'll keep searching is union decaf blend....


----------



## les24preludes

les24preludes said:


> I make milky decaf, and really liked the Decadent Sumatran. I've ordered 500g beans from Coffee Compass and hopefully it's as good as Decadent Decaf. Will report back.


Ground up some of the CC Sumatran Swiss Water. I don't know the usual taster vocabulary, so I'll just give my impressions. The DD had quite a distinct and separate earthy/slightly bitter taste which stood out more in relief. I got to like that in the end. The CC is much more integrated - the taste is strong and rich and has more mainstream virtues, but I'm missing the DD's quirky character. So of the two, I'd go DD.


----------



## kennyboy993

Have just ordered 250g of this: https://www.coffeereal.co.uk/shop/brazil-1/product/brazil-fazenda-londrina/

Will report back


----------



## les24preludes

Currently enjoying James Gourmet Guatemala Jalapa CO2 Decaf. Very tasty - nice complexity and aroma. Rich enough with milk, moreish aftertaste.


----------



## kennyboy993

Currently enjoying Curve Tayronaca Colombian and Workshop Coffee Cauca Colombian.

Both really excellent beans - not too dark, lots of chocolate on both though hints of berrys and apple respectively on each

Recommended


----------



## les24preludes

Kenny - you're a decaf drinker. Did you ever try the Decadent Decaf 6 pack? It's in the post and wondering which are the stand-out beans in the selection. I'm curious about the Kenya and Ethiopia - never tried Africa before. I drink coffee with milk, but maybe Ethiopian is better black?

UPDATE:

Opened the Kenyan first. Initially underwhelmed. Quite a dry taste and medium body - not the sweeter fuller body of Columbian for instance. But it has a nice lingering aftertaste. First shot was too much milk. Second shot was 10g for 30g out. Tasted quite nice black, though strong. Took some sips and started adding milk. Looks like it needs less milk than the darker S.Americans I've been using. I'm guessing 1:2 coffee to milk, maybe 1:1.5. Flat white territory. Third shot was 10g in for 28g out plus 70g milk. Still a bit too much milk and could go for a 1:2 brew ratio. Tasting better already - sweeter in the cup. Definitely different from the heavy dark roasts I've been using but this is getting interesting in the cup. If I cut my teeth on the Kenyan I can then go on to the Ethiopian Sidamo.

Can anyone advise with these Kenyans and Ethiopians?


----------



## kennyboy993

Used to drink quite a lot of Decadent Les though haven't lately. Found it ok

I think partly because I've gone off Swiss water process - much prefer taste of co2 and other methods.

I've also been drinking South American almost exclusively now apart from the odd blend of multi-continent

I think I'll try African again though as my tastes are changing


----------



## les24preludes

kennyboy993 said:


> Used to drink quite a lot of Decadent Les though haven't lately. Found it ok
> 
> I think partly because I've gone off Swiss water process - much prefer taste of co2 and other methods.
> 
> I've also been drinking South American almost exclusively now apart from the odd blend of multi-continent
> 
> I think I'll try African again though as my tastes are changing


Hmm.... I never thought about Swiss Water as a factor. You mean you can easily tell the difference with CO2? Come to think of it I liked the CO2 and Sugarcane methods I tried.


----------



## kennyboy993

Yeah I can smell and taste some strange chemical in all Swiss water these days - maybe it's me but I'm really not in to it


----------



## Dumnorix

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah I can smell and taste some strange chemical in all Swiss water these days - maybe it's me but I'm really not in to it


I agree Kenny, I much prefer CO2.


----------



## John B

This thread goes back some time ago. But, being new to the forum, I will kick it off again.

I am not a decaf drinker, but the wife is. Been home roasting for about 1 month, and gave decaf a go. It is actually good, and when I reach my caffeine limit, I will have have one as a substitute, and enjoy.

Guatemala Jalapa Decaf


----------



## les24preludes

I'm going through my 6-pack of Decadent Decaf. So far:

- Columbian: bland and very generic. Managed to get a bit of taste out of it at 1:3 but won't use again

- Signature Espresso Blend: disappointing so far, haven't pulled many shots but it's not doing anything for me

- Costa Rica: a little more interesting than the above, some taste notes, quite dry, more interesting aftertaste but won't buy again

- Kenyan: this one is worthwhile and gives a good cup, more interesting taste notes and good aftertaste. May buy again.

- Sumatra Mandheling: Haven't opened it yet this time round, but had it before and liked it.

- Ethiopian Sidamo: Haven't opened it yet.

Generally disappointed, apart from the Kenyan and Sumatran. Better roasts elsewhere. I can't see any other Kenyan decaf online, so that one is worth trying. Let's see if the Ethiopian measures up.

UPDATE: Tasted a couple of good decafs at the London Coffee Festival

1. Union Decaf Rwanda Maraba - quite dry but plenty of interesting notes and nice aftertaste. Bought 3 packets.

2. Taylor St. Columbian El Tambo Decaf - everything a good Columbian should be, rich, sweet, and very tasty.

I applaud Taylor St. for giving me 500g of their own exhibition stock - they didn't have to and it was a nice gesture. Good people. Will certainly buy again. I also came away with a bag of Columbian decaf from Jaramillo - new on me, very Italian. Haven't tasted it.

And last but not least, one of the best beers I've tasted in my life, absolutely stunning. Camden "The Niners" Black Coffee Lager. A small bottle was £5 so didn't stock up but I did take one away, which I'm going to savour! If you see it, give it a taste - it's on the Caravan stand on the ground floor. I drank it very cold and it made my day.


----------

